# Doctor Appointments



## Sus09

Hi Ladies,

I have my doctor appointmet tomorrow, unfortunately is not the specialist, it is only the GP. 

I am taking my charts, and I am going to ask them to start taking tests as I am not having any success TTC. 

Any advice on what I must not forget to say?
Do I need to tell them I am taking COCK? (CoQ10) :haha:
Obviously I need to mention the ADs.

Ladies from The UK, what was your experience when you went to your GP about TTC issues?


----------



## dachsundmom

You must tell the doc about the COCK!


----------



## Sus09

Ok I will tell them about the COCK

I must remember not to call it COCK though:haha::haha:
Otherwishe the doctor is going to start thinking strange things!


----------



## Natsby

My GP was very sweet, turns out she couldn´t have kids either and ended up adopting. So she is very helpful but sadly due to the crisis here can´t help much as they don´t have the funding. I hope you have better luck there. I think it is a good idea to get the ball rolling with a doctor even if only to make you feel more relaxed and proactive. My last BFP was the month I went to the Dr s, I was so relieved someone was helping me I got knocked up all by myself. didn´t stick but still a step in the right direction.
Buena suerte!


----------



## Sus09

Muchas Gracias Nats!! :hugs::hugs:

I guess it will help, as at the moment I am just getting all stressed because I don´t know what is going on.


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Ok I will tell them about the COCK
> 
> I must remember not to call it COCK though:haha::haha:
> Otherwishe the doctor is going to start thinking strange things!

I mentioned 'jizz'. :haha:
It made her smile at least. (Okay, maybe we are pretty close and chat on a weekly basis, but still. . . . )

What cd will you be on when you go in?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good luck sus! I'm also going to mention TTC at the docs tomorrow when I go for my sicknote. My GPs amazeballs so I'm kind of hoping he'll arrange the bloodwork so we know where we stand. Think I might follow your lead and take in my charts or else whip out my FF app (how very 21st century.) 
Make a list of what you need to say/ask, I always forget stuff when I go in - and let us know how you get on!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just remembered something I think I read somewhere, unless I made it up...do they usually do a SA as a starting point? Before they start poking around the wimmins? Or have I imagined that...? Sus has your OH had a SA?


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Keekee, I have sort of made my list.

Ready I will be on CD4 / CD 5, Not sure when AF actually started this cycle as it came and stopped completely on Monday and then fully came again on Tuesday.


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Keekee, I have sort of made my list.
> 
> Ready I will be on CD4 / CD 5, Not sure when AF actually started this cycle as it came and stopped completely on Monday and then fully came again on Tuesday.

:dohh: Sorry, it was on your ticker and you said you're going tomorrow (I am distracted while watching Law and Order reruns).

I would ask about what testing you can get done. 
I'd ask to have cd3 blood work done next month. You can also get 7dpo progesterone checked this cycle, (this is more accurate than cd21, it all depends on when you ovulate).

Ask about SA as well, since that is super easy to check. You can also ask to have an ultrasound done, just to rule out any cysts, fibroids, etc.


----------



## Sus09

Keekee, I am telling my OH to have an SA, but he says to make sure I am ok first

He gets me angry with this, as it might be him the problem!!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have my doctor appointmet tomorrow, unfortunately is not the specialist, it is only the GP.
> 
> I am taking my charts, and I am going to ask them to start taking tests as I am not having any success TTC.
> 
> Any advice on what I must not forget to say?

I would ask for a complete thyroid panel and also have them check your vitamin D level. I don't know how closely vitamin D is related to TTC but it does affect so many other things. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Ready :thumbup:

I have added the Progesterone test to my list, I did not think about that one.

My OH is very nervous about an SA test... how do they do it? he has to take a sample doesn´t he?
I am trying to find something to ease his mind...


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Anna Laura, more things added to my list!!!:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

AnnaLaura said:


> I don't know how closely vitamin D is related to TTC but it does affect so many other things. Good luck! :flower:

I'm not sure either, but it seems like they are discovering more about it everyday. 

I did read an article that states Vit D deficiency is linked to bacterial vaginosis, and BV can then lead to premature labor and birth. Not sure how solid the connection is though.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Ready :thumbup:
> 
> I have added the Progesterone test to my list, I did not think about that one.
> 
> My OH is very nervous about an SA test... how do they do it? he has to take a sample doesn´t he?
> I am trying to find something to ease his mind...

As far as I'm aware he just has to jizz in a pot. Tell him you have to have bloods, ultrasounds, possibly HSG/HyCoSy, internals, externals and all while standing on your head. All he need do is jizz. In a pot. That should make him feel better!


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Ready :thumbup:
> 
> I have added the Progesterone test to my list, I did not think about that one.
> 
> My OH is very nervous about an SA test... how do they do it? he has to take a sample doesn´t he?
> I am trying to find something to ease his mind...

If you live close enough (within 30 minutes) you can collect the sample at home and drop it off at the office. You can even drop it off for him if he has issues about it. :thumbup:

We don't live close enough, so DH would always have to go and produce a sample on-site.


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

That is a great one Keekee!
I have just told hime that and all he said is "Poor me" :haha:
I will drag him to the doctor to jizz in the pot! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> That is a great one Keekee!
> I have just told hime that and all he said is "Poor me" :haha:
> I will drag him to the doctor to jizz in the pot! :haha:

GL honey! I have yet to broach that subject with my DH :shrug:. I need to pick my moment!


----------



## Sus09

They don´t like it don´t they, but now we really need to know.


----------



## Indigo77

GL Sus! I hope he complies without argument. If he complains, just tell him to shut the phuck up and do what he's told or you'll get donor sperm....:winkwink:


----------



## AnnaLaura

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That is a great one Keekee!
> I have just told hime that and all he said is "Poor me" :haha:
> I will drag him to the doctor to jizz in the pot! :haha:
> 
> GL honey! I have yet to broach that subject with my DH :shrug:. I need to pick my moment!Click to expand...

I already told mine he might have to do this, and he agreed, but he looked like I shot him.


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how closely vitamin D is related to TTC but it does affect so many other things. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> I'm not sure either, but it seems like they are discovering more about it everyday.
> 
> I did read an article that states Vit D deficiency is linked to bacterial vaginosis, and BV can then lead to premature labor and birth. Not sure how solid the connection is though.Click to expand...

It's definitely linked to the immune system, so that would make sense.


----------



## SilverBirch

Keekee, Sus, 
I just got back from our first appt this week. We didn't get the chance to ask for specific tests but both of us got 'homework' at the first appt. Looks like the standard NHS starter tests are: tests on cd1-3 <looks up paperwork> (looks like they do lots of tests on that one, including FSH, Prolactin, Testosterone, LH, TSH for thyroid function), test 7 days before next predicted period (for progesterone) and health check ones for Rubella and Chlamydia at either time.
DH got his pot so as long as he uses it before all the results are back at least we can go back for all the results at once. Dr made it sound like they'd probably refer us soon after they're back (said the specialists are better at interpreting the results).
Good Luck!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SilverBirch said:


> Keekee, Sus,
> I just got back from our first appt this week. We didn't get the chance to ask for specific tests but both of us got 'homework' at the first appt. Looks like the standard NHS starter tests are: tests on cd1-3 <looks up paperwork> (looks like they do lots of tests on that one, including FSH, Prolactin, Testosterone, LH, TSH for thyroid function), test 7 days before next predicted period (for progesterone) and health check ones for Rubella and Chlamydia at either time.
> DH got his pot so as long as he uses it before all the results are back at least we can go back for all the results at once. Dr made it sound like they'd probably refer us soon after they're back (said the specialists are better at interpreting the results).
> Good Luck!

Thanks for that Silver! That's good to know :thumbup:.
GL and FXed for you lady! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thank you all very much girls!! Xxx
I am on my mobile so will keep this short.
Appointment went well, pretty much what silver said. They are doing lots of tests and then when back they will refer me to the specialist.
I will tell you the details tonight when i am back home.xx


----------



## Natsby

Sounds like a good start Sus, what else did he /she say? Did you get the impression they wanted to help? My Dr when I had the last MC just kept saying tranquila mujer es normal, to everything, and sort of patting me, drove me nuts!


----------



## Sus09

Well, I dont want to be self centrered but I thought if I told in detail how my doctor appointment went then this might help other ladies who are hoping to have an appointment soon.

I did go to my GP today, to be honest expecting that they would just get rid of me without doing anything.

Well I followed all the advice that you ladies had given me, I wrote my list, I knew what to ask etc, and this did help.

Well I went in and I said that we were trying to get pregnant but we were not having any success. I did tell the white lie that we were trying to conceive for longer than whan we had (othewise they would had told me to come back in the New Year) Then I explained that my cycles were getting longer with more pains in between and before periods.

Well the doctor examined me and said that we needed to test hormones. Unfortunately we had just missed the day 3 one so we could not test that one this cycle but he is hoping to catch the 7 dpo one. With that he has ordered other tests, don´t knwo hwat exactly, but one of them is tests to follow up the molar pregnancy I had to check everything is ok now. He has also ordered an ultrasound scan. Hopefully we will catch the Day 3 blood work at the start of my next cycle. 

He said that we will wait for all the results to come back, and depending on the results they will refer me to the specialist in January, who will be able to interpret what is going on with me better. 

We also talked about medication, the importance of pre natals, and all that. He has reduced my ADs to 10mg of citalopram. We talked a long time about this, he said with citalopram it is borderline, it has not been proved that it is safe to use during pg nor that damages the baby. So he said it was ok to take it till I conceive, but once I do we will have to decide If I carry on, if they change the medication or stop it. It will depend how I will cope if I get pregnant. 

Overall I am quite happy because they started doing something. So whatever comes out of this at least I will get some answers!


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Sounds like a good start Sus, what else did he /she say? Did you get the impression they wanted to help? My Dr when I had the last MC just kept saying tranquila mujer es normal, to everything, and sort of patting me, drove me nuts!

Nats! I can´t believe they said that to you! how patronising! Es normal! what a thing to say, they don´t know what "normal" is. :growlmad: At least you are in good hands now!


----------



## Natsby

Great news Sus! I want to know how you got on, it isn´t self centered!! I am so glad he was helpful and took some time to talk to you about your concerns. Sounds like it all a step in the right direction. 
Now see if you can get pregnant before the tests are all in. That is my aim, we don´t want to pay for the swimmers test as it is very expensive, so I told OH he had better get on the job and get me my BFP or he will have to pay it. (poor lamb this will be his second SA.) Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Nats :hugs::hugs:

I did not expect too much this morning when I went, but I was very surprised. This might sound strange but I felt it was very nice that the doctor, a man, cared and took the time to arrange everything. And he did not treat me like an "old" mother or mentioned my age a told. A friend of mine was called a geriatric mother when she was trying to get PG at 3!!

Well, let´s see what happens now. Can you imagine that when I have my scan they find a baby? :haha::haha::haha: 

As we have both started with doctors appointments we have to be bump buddies!!! :thumbup::hugs:

When are you having your bloods tested? Mine is the 14th of November, provisionally depending on ovulation.

Now I need to convince my OH to have his swimmers checked!:wacko:


----------



## Natsby

I have an appointment with my GP on the third and then if AF arrives on the 4th and she approves the tests on the CAP I will go in on the 7th. I was kind of hopeful for this month but BFN this morning:cry: still until my temp drops I´m not losing all hope.
Does your OH take vits? If not I would get him on some now just in case as it takes a few months to improve sperm quality. If he doesn´t want a sa it is the least he can do. Mine didn´t want it but now he has come to terms that we need some help he is more compliant, still smoking though:dohh:
Def bump buddies, come on chica lets get those BFPs!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus that all sounds brilliant! And it must be such a relief knowing that things are underway. Thanks for posting that :thumbup: Do keep us posted chuck!

Nats :hugs:. Hang on in there! It ain't over till the hag comes riding in. Damn her. I've got my OH on multi vits and COCK. He won't give up smoking but I am so at least one of us is smoke free. 

My usual GP who I adore wasn't in surgery yesterday so I had to see one I'd never seen before. She was just lovely and said given my age and medical history she was referring me straight away without doing any preliminary tests. I'll get a choose and book form soon and then we'll see what happens. The witch is definitely on her way. Everything makes me :cry:. Adverts, old people walking past the house, my OH shouting at the furbabies, I'm a ridiculous weeping mess. And I had a temp drop so hey ho. Onto the next cycle!

GL ladies! I'll be stalking you both with interest :thumbup:.


----------



## Natsby

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus that all sounds brilliant! And it must be such a relief knowing that things are underway. Thanks for posting that :thumbup: Do keep us posted chuck!
> 
> Nats :hugs:. Hang on in there! It ain't over till the hag comes riding in. Damn her. I've got my OH on multi vits and COCK. He won't give up smoking but I am so at least one of us is smoke free.
> 
> My usual GP who I adore wasn't in surgery yesterday so I had to see one I'd never seen before. She was just lovely and said given my age and medical history she was referring me straight away without doing any preliminary tests. I'll get a choose and book form soon and then we'll see what happens. The witch is definitely on her way. Everything makes me :cry:. Adverts, old people walking past the house, my OH shouting at the furbabies, I'm a ridiculous weeping mess. And I had a temp drop so hey ho. Onto the next cycle!
> 
> GL ladies! I'll be stalking you both with interest :thumbup:.

:hugs::hugs: Damn that witch!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,am so sorry I missed this :nope:Silly me ,great news all went well and you are one step forward to getting your l.o ,glad the doc was lovely ,I think that makes all the difference ,so happy for u ,keep us posted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thank you ladies! I will keep you updated. 

The one thing the doctor told me was that I had to be aware that If I conceive I would be considered high risk prengancy, due to my two losses, specially due to my molar pg. But I did know that already so no surprise there. 

I do have to say that it was great that the doctor was lovely and I feel a lot better now. I know I wont get PG on my own now, so at least things are being done now.

Keekee, I know how you feel with the witch, I feel like that when AF is here, i cry about everything. Hormones!!! In the meantime :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Ah and it is great that they refer you so quick!

Nats, keep us updated as well, as it would be good to know how you are getting on as well with the doctor. As you say, don´t give up until AF is here!!! 

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Btw, what are the best vitamines to improve men´s swimmers?

As OH does not want to to SA for now, I told him he has to take vitamins on top of the "COCK" that we both take every day.


----------



## readyformore

I've heard that zinc is good for men.
Make sure he has plenty in his vitamin.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Ready!

Also I wanted to thank you for all the advice you gave me this week, it helped a lot when I went to the doctor.
As you said I missed the Day 3 test, but they are going to start doing the cd21... It is tricky as with my erratic cycles, I am not sure If I am going to catch the week after ovulation.
Is that the one if meassures if you are Oestrogen dominant and the progesterone levels?


----------



## readyformore

Not sure what you mean..... :shrug:

They check progesterone at 7dpo. It will tell them if you did in fact ovulate, and if your progesterone level is high enough to support a pregnancy.

If you're temping, you should be able to catch the day that you need to go in for a draw. 
Just remember that if you ovulate late or super early, the result will be invalid at cd21. If you ovulate on say cd 19, a 21 day progesterone level won't be reliable, b/c you'll only be 2dpo instead of 7.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sus09

Ah, I understand now! It now makes sense as what you said made me understand what the doctor said as he did say that this test will confirm if I ovulate or not, together with the charts. I did not understand what they measured then. 

They gave me an appointment on the 14th of november, but as you say I might have not ovulated yet... Following what you are telling me I might just phone and move the date if Ov early and delay it if I ov late. 

Sorry I confused you with my crappy explanation, I confused myself as well:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Inspired by this thread I've been proactive and booked a smear test and had asked for a gyn referral via my GP. The choose and book letter came this morning and I've booked an appointment online for 2 weeks today. That's a hell of a lot quicker than I thought it would be. I'm impressed with the NHS! I thought I'd be waiting months...now I feel a bit nervous about it all. Lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup: Keekee!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Good stuff Keekee!
Sus should be back from Spain today so:wave: Sus


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Sus!


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee ,well done ,:hugs::hugs:Sus ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Lovelies!!!! 
I am back :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am a bit sad as I had a wonderful 3 days with my familiy (Posted some photos on the happy holidays thread)

I missed you all and as soon as I landed I checked on my mobile how everyone was. 

Keekee, I am gland that this thread inspired you to go to the doctor, I think that it is the best, Nats inspired me and after she had hers I booked mine. At least we will get answers now.

Inding, you still make me happy every time I see your little seed grows :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Nats, the weather has been amazing, summer heat! Unbelievable. It was a great time. I will email you soon about Uma :winkwink:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Sus09 said:


> Well, I dont want to be self centrered but I thought if I told in detail how my doctor appointment went then this might help other ladies who are hoping to have an appointment soon.
> 
> I did go to my GP today, to be honest expecting that they would just get rid of me without doing anything.
> 
> Well I followed all the advice that you ladies had given me, I wrote my list, I knew what to ask etc, and this did help.
> 
> Well I went in and I said that we were trying to get pregnant but we were not having any success. I did tell the white lie that we were trying to conceive for longer than whan we had (othewise they would had told me to come back in the New Year) Then I explained that my cycles were getting longer with more pains in between and before periods.
> 
> Well the doctor examined me and said that we needed to test hormones. Unfortunately we had just missed the day 3 one so we could not test that one this cycle but he is hoping to catch the 7 dpo one. With that he has ordered other tests, don´t knwo hwat exactly, but one of them is tests to follow up the molar pregnancy I had to check everything is ok now. He has also ordered an ultrasound scan. Hopefully we will catch the Day 3 blood work at the start of my next cycle.
> 
> He said that we will wait for all the results to come back, and depending on the results they will refer me to the specialist in January, who will be able to interpret what is going on with me better.
> 
> We also talked about medication, the importance of pre natals, and all that. He has reduced my ADs to 10mg of citalopram. We talked a long time about this, he said with citalopram it is borderline, it has not been proved that it is safe to use during pg nor that damages the baby. So he said it was ok to take it till I conceive, but once I do we will have to decide If I carry on, if they change the medication or stop it. It will depend how I will cope if I get pregnant.
> 
> Overall I am quite happy because they started doing something. So whatever comes out of this at least I will get some answers!

Hi, just wanted to add my bit. I also had a great first appointment with my GP - I had a m/c last Dec and nothing since then, so she referred me to a fertility specialist (as I am 39) and was basically very supportive and understanding. She didn't arrange any tests, just the referral, which was 2 months later. I've just had the appointment with the FS which wasn't so great - he just read though my previous results (I had some tests 4yrs ago but didn't follow though as became pg with DS1) and said that my fertility was probably pretty low (as it would have obviosuly got worse over 4yrs) so IVF would be my best option!! I'm going for CD3 and CD21 blood tests and have booked a scan but this is not for 3 months! 
Anyway to back up what Sus09 said, if you are worried then DO go and see your GP, it seems that most people have sympathetic ones (and if you don;t it might be worth seeing another one, if that;s an option). And don't be put off by my FS appointment - it sounds like a lot of people get their tests arranged by their GP so I would ask the GP for that instead of waiting for the FS for that as it seems a lot faster. Presumably they will still refer you to the FS for interpretation/next steps but at least it will speed up the whole process. Like Sus09 I also feel better for taking the step and doing something about it - and lots of people will get good results which will at least relax you and put your mind to rest - and TBH even if my news wasn;t great, better to know now than in a year's time.


----------



## Sus09

SW, Thanks for sharing your experience with us.
It is true, it does feel better when you are in the doctors hands, to get answers and as you say if it is bad news better find out now rather than have false hopes.

Keep us updated on how it goes for you! Xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, I've been reading and lurking.
So far over the last yr ive had a few tests - day21, day3/fsh, clymidia, smear and maybe others i cant think of. Both me and OH are off to the dr in yhe morning for a bit of a chat about what next. OH was about to have SA when we did get our one and only bfp (which ended in mc), so he knows he'll need to do it now. Hoping dr gives FE referral. But worried how long the wait will be. I had a referral around the start of 2011, i think feb but didnt get apt and then came off that list when i got preg. So its looking like a 5mnth wait just to see FE which is crazy. We can hear the clock ticking, so i've also booked a private apt for next wk. I'll tell the dr about this tomor. Anyone know can you for example get IUI private while waiting for nhs FE and poss IVF - don't want to affect waiting time or possible treatment for nhs FE but have to do something and although it's expensive we could stretch to IUI & clomid private if it looked like that might help us. Will let you all know how it goes tomorrow & if anyone can think of anything we should mention at either appointments let me know! Thanks and good luck to you all x


----------



## SWLondonMum

Hi all, just an update - I saw my GP today for a follow up and she was really understanding and helpful. She has arranged for my husband's SA as thr FS I saw forgot! She is going to call me when she gets the summary from the FS so she can explain what he has said and what the next steps are, as he was very vague during the appointment (for example he said Clomid was an option as it would increase my chance of getting a 'good' egg but then said it might not be worth it as it would take longer - she can't prescribe it unless he says so). She is also going to get a copy of my original test results 4yrs ago (which were never received by the surgery so aren't on my file). We have various options from trying naturally to private IVF depending on how far we want to go.
:hugs: to all of you and fingers crossed for you all. :dust:


----------



## SWLondonMum

First of all sorry threebird this is too late for you but it may help with future appointments. Anyway, I'm relatively new to all this but this is what advice I I would give based on my experience so far:
Take control of your situation and don;t rely on anyone to do it for you. I know it sounds obvious and most of us do it already but inform yourself (like we all do on here!) - if I had never heard of Clomid or IUI the FS would never have mentioned them to me. And take in a list of questions, and write down any key points the doctor or FS makes -it took me 2 months to get my appointment with my FS and I'm kicking myself that I came away not being clear about my choices and the next steps. Most women on here are aware of all the initial tests (bloods, SA, scan etc) so don't do what I did and walk out of the appointment with no SA forms because the FS forgot to give them to me! Make sure you are given all the tests you need! And when you see your doctor, try to get him/her to do the tests rather than waiting to see the FS (which is what happened to me, adding months of delay) - then the FS will have everything straight away to give you full advice. A lot of mistakes have been made throughout my investigations so unfortunately you need to be on the ball and make sure the right steps are being taken (this is not a dig at NHS staff - I guess like in many areas they dont always have the resources to carry out everything correctly). The misakes include:
*not being given a pregnancy test before an HSG and it being done when I was pregnant (had a bleed in pregnancy so didn;t knwo I was - apparently pregnacy tests are recommended for everyone to be sure
* my results of my initial investigations (4yrs ago) not being sent to my doctor so I never found out my results (ie my fertility was low)
*SA not carried out first time and FS forgot to give me the forms this time so was arranged by my doctor afterwards. FS nearly forgot to give me scan form (he said he'd seen so many people that day he'd forgotten who he gave what)

I hope I don't sound like I'm just stupid :dohh: and this is all obvious but if it helps one person I'll be happy!


----------



## AnnaLaura

SWLondonMum said:


> First of all sorry threebird this is too late for you but it may help with future appointments. Anyway, I'm relatively new to all this but this is what advice I I would give based on my experience so far:
> Take control of your situation and don;t rely on anyone to do it for you. I know it sounds obvious and most of us do it already but inform yourself (like we all do on here!) - if I had never heard of Clomid or IUI the FS would never have mentioned them to me. And take in a list of questions, and write down any key points the doctor or FS makes -it took me 2 months to get my appointment with my FS and I'm kicking myself that I came away not being clear about my choices and the next steps. Most women on here are aware of all the initial tests (bloods, SA, scan etc) so don't do what I did and walk out of the appointment with no SA forms because the FS forgot to give them to me! Make sure you are given all the tests you need! And when you see your doctor, try to get him/her to do the tests rather than waiting to see the FS (which is what happened to me, adding months of delay) - then the FS will have everything straight away to give you full advice. A lot of mistakes have been made throughout my investigations so unfortunately you need to be on the ball and make sure the right steps are being taken (this is not a dig at NHS staff - I guess like in many areas they dont always have the resources to carry out everything correctly). The misakes include:
> *not being given a pregnancy test before an HSG and it being done when I was pregnant (had a bleed in pregnancy so didn;t knwo I was - apparently pregnacy tests are recommended for everyone to be sure
> * my results of my initial investigations (4yrs ago) not being sent to my doctor so I never found out my results (ie my fertility was low)
> *SA not carried out first time and FS forgot to give me the forms this time so was arranged by my doctor afterwards. FS nearly forgot to give me scan form (he said he'd seen so many people that day he'd forgotten who he gave what)
> 
> I hope I don't sound like I'm just stupid :dohh: and this is all obvious but if it helps one person I'll be happy!

This is great advice. I am doing this myself, am in the process of collecting all the tests that the fs will want to see. My (new) gynecologist is helping me get everything ready for my first appointment. And for me, this is also saving us hundreds of euros because the fs I will see is 5 hours away in an expensive city. So this way we can cut down on the time we spend there.

Informing yourself is the big thing. You've got to be able to make some decisions yourself. My first gynecologist said he would "never" prescribe Clomid for me because of the risk of ovarian cysts. While I appreciate his caution, I did not appreciate being cut off from a potential source of help based on statistics, if that makes sense. I know millions of women have taken Clomid safely and I have no history of cysts or anything like that. Plus, I'm a grown woman and am willing to accept the risks if Clomid is ever indicated for me. So I booted him and now have one who seems open and takes me seriously and who will be an effective local liaison with the fertility clinic.

I didn't mean for this to be all about me! Sorry! :blush: Just wanted to share my experience that being even a little proactive can make a lot of difference.

Good luck to everyone on this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls for sharing, it does help us all! 
I have my 7dpo blood test next week, a bit nervous as it will confirm ovulation and if I have enough Progesterone...


----------



## Sus09

Well I am off to have my 7dpo tests...

I am a bit concerned at the moment as they are also trying to convirm if I have PCOS or not (I think I do as in the past I was tested for them) That would mean I don´t ovulate propperly. 

Anyway I guess it is better to know and see what possibilities I have than live in denial!

Does anyone have any update on their doctor appointments?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I've been referred to a fertility specialist for testing :happydance:

I saw a different doc, an older guy who one of the girls from work had recommended, he looked at my BBT charts, asked some relevant questions and said rather than wait another 6 months he was counting our NTNP time and referring us straight away.

Not sure how long I'll have to wait for my appointment, I guess with Xmas it could be a longish wait, but at least I feel like we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Sus09

That is great news NorthStar:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

My doctor has counted our NTNP as well. Oh I hope you get your appointment soon!


----------



## Natsby

Hi, Hope it goes well today Sus.
I got my results back from the last round of tests and so far all good. I don´t have any of the nasty diseases they tested for and my thyroid is normal too. I don´t know what the hormone level is like but I see the specialist tomorrow morning so I´ll ask her. I thought they had done a FSH, but they haven´t and I didin´t have another test on day 7 so I´m not sure whether we have to go for more tests next month too.
NS good news that they will refer you now, I hope you don´t have to wait too long.
I´ll check in again tomorrow and tell you what the Dr says.
Have a nice day all.


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck nats ,:hugs::hugs:Sus and n.s :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I have already written this on the Happy Holidays thread, so I am only copying and pasting for those who follwo this thread:

My doctor appointment was very strange, well more than doctor nurse appointment...
They first took lots of blood for tests (it was my 7dpo blood tests) and I asked what they were testing and they said

Progesterone
Oestrogen
HGC
FSH
LH

Anyway, for some reason I got a bit upset and called they doctor for a quick word with me. And summarising they looked at my charts and PMS symptoms and they said they are quite sure I have PCOS and I will have to start treatment.

I was a bit confused as it was the GP not the specialist who told me that, how can they tell I have PCOS just looking at a chart and irregular cycles? Don´t they need a load of tests to confirm that? So yeah, all together It got me a bit fed up with all this. It seems a waste of time when you speak to someone who does not care. Next time though I will ask to speak to the nice doctor that saw me the previous time.

BTW I slighly changed the title of the thread to Doctor Appointments, so it can become OUR thread, for those who are going throught tests at the moment.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus I don't know much about pcos, but it seems to me that you do ovulate every month, which I didn't think was the case with ladies with pcos?

Just seems like a pretty hasty diagnosis, definitely you should go back to the proper doctor when you get the results, sounds like a crappy appointment :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

poor you, I agree with NS does seem a bit quick to decide. When can you see the othe doctor?:hugs::hugs:
I´m off to the specialist now, so I´ll post later.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls. Dmom thinks the same. Results will be back in a week. I will phone the 1st doctor who saw me for him to tell me the results and then i will make an appointment with him to see what's next. 
It was a bit crappy but hey, next will be better.

Nats good luck today, keep us updated!


----------



## Natsby

Well not great. OH has a only 5% fast swimmers in his advanced SA. The doctor wasn´t hopeful of us getting a good result with that. She is concerned that at my age I don´t have time to keep trying naturally and wants us to have IUI or IVF. I said IVF was out of the question due to the cost so she gave us the price for IUI. I also had an internal check up which showed i already Ov this month and that the lining looks good. My stupid Doctor at home didn´t ask for all the tests she needed so I didc´t have the results of my FSH, one of the most important and I´m missing it. SO we have to have those tests again!
I left and burst into tears which was a shock for OH as he hadn´t understood the conversation and didn´t fully get what the problem was. I had always believed deep down that we would get our bean naturally and this has been a shock.
What do you think ladies, is she just trying to sell me the IUI because it is their business? or is 5% fast swimmers really rule us out from a natural BFP?
Feeling down and OH is talking about giving it another 6 months but I don´t know if I can.


----------



## NorthStar

Oh Nats I'm sorry that the advanced SA is not so good :hugs:

I think that you should take a little time to think about this and talk to your partner.

Doc is recommending IUI which I don't think is all that intrusive, and might be worth considering first. Probably that is so they can do the sperm wash thing and pick out the good swimmers and boost your chances.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...can you tell us the entire SA results, please? There's more to it than just that number.


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats...can you tell us the entire SA results, please? There's more to it than just that number.

I stupidly didn´t ask for a copy, I think I´ll call them today and see if they can email me one. I want to examine it more closely.


----------



## dachsundmom

Please do...until you see the entire report, you don't have the full picture. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Nats :hugs: I'm so sorry you've not had good news, but Dmom's right without knowing the whole test maybe you've not got the full picture :hugs:

Sus - I posted this on 'Happy Holidays' but just in case you don't find it..... I can't believe that your Dr was so flippant in telling you that? Have you got any of the other symptoms, did he/she talk to you or ask you about that? I only ask because my Dr checked for that 1st thing and in fact my CD21 blood test showed a hormone present that relates to it (but it can also be there when you're stressed about needles and fortunately for me that was the case). I agree with NS and Dmom about the Oing x


----------



## Sus09

Nats, I agree with Dmom, Advances SA is more than a number. My ex was told the same, he had low number of fast swimmers.... we had a natural conception! So there is more to it. 
Jax, Nats, I will reply propperly once i get home. I am on the train now, just wanted to see how the appointment went.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus :hugs: again, I also replied on t'other thread but wanted to post on here as well. I know a lot of people don't like to kick up a fuss but really it does get you results so make sure you do see the nice doc and you get everything you need and not just brushed off with some weird diagnosis that's come from nowhere :thumbup:. GL and keep us posted!

Nats :hugs: aw honey I'm sorry the results don't seem good but I agree with dmom, get the full results and see what the other numbers say and take it from there. It's a big crappy shock when you get a result that doesn't seem that good and as suggested here maybe take time to talk things through with your OH and have a think about IUI so they can get the gold medal swimmers where they ought to be :thumbup:.


----------



## Natsby

Here you go, Sus you might have to tanslate for me here.
Volume 4,00 (1,5 -6ml) aspect and viscosidad normal.
PH 7.70
Mobility.
(I´m translating here) Straight line fast 5%
slow10%
progress not straight 5%
not moving 80%
Semen per ml 158.000.000
total 632.000.000
Living 57%
normal shape 5%
So overall not good. OH has researched it and in France there is a paper saying men who ejaculated every day for seven days prior to the ov bd had better results. That goes against everything I read but if he wants to try I´ll give it a go. Other than that we are looking at IUI now.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Here you go, Sus you might have to tanslate for me here.
> Volume 4,00 (1,5 -6ml) aspect and viscosidad normal.
> PH 7.70
> Mobility.
> (I´m translating here) Straight line fast 5%
> slow10%
> progress not straight 5%
> not moving 80%
> Semen per ml 158.000.000
> total 632.000.000
> Living 57%
> normal shape 5%
> So overall not good. OH has researched it and in France there is a paper saying men who ejaculated every day for seven days prior to the ov bd had better results. That goes against everything I read but if he wants to try I´ll give it a go. Other than that we are looking at IUI now.:cry::cry::cry:

Nats, I don't know what all those numbers mean but :hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, for DH's second SA, my doc recommended abstaining for 72 hours, as the new standard.

The 5% morphology (normal shape) isn't a test that is counted as much now in the US, so I am finding.

The 80% not moving, do you know if they are alive?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

57% are alive in total I don´t know whether 80% of them are not moving or if they coulnt the dead as not moving??


----------



## dachsundmom

I really am sorry.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

OH's number of good stuff might be higher with less time in between releases, but I think the volume would go down considerably.


----------



## Sus09

l I am back home now, I have cooked dinner for my OH as he is out with the boys tonight and now I can finally sit and spend some time here! 

Nats, on the way home I was thinking... When I was with my ex he had a SA and the results were not too good, he had low count and only few fast swimmers, the rest "lazy swimmers"...
Then he had a second one which the NHS lost.. .and a 3rd one and that one came a bit better, but they still told him he was on the low side. As I said we got a natural conception. Have they recommended for him to do another SA to compare results?

It sucks when you get results like that, I agree with the girls it is time to talk to your OH and see what you both do next. I am sure things will improve for you hun, at least you have some answers and there are possible solutions, and for now natural is not ruled out either:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Keekee :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I was thinking about you this week hun, how are you? where have you been? or is it me being dopey again that i have missed you this week?


----------



## NorthStar

Nats be nice to yourself, have a glass of red :hugs:

The doctor hasn't said it can't happen, just recommended IUI, right?

How did OH react, was he willing to go down the IUI path, or was he still too much in shock?


----------



## SWLondonMum

Hi all, I haven't been on BnB much as I've been a bit down since seeing the specialist a few weeks ago (long story but found out my results from 4yrs ago were low fertility - never got followed up as I got pregnant with DS1) and within about 5 mins he was telling me that because of my age IVF was probably my best bet....:cry: My GP was a bit more pragmatic and agreed with me that there are other options such as Clomid (but only if the specialist puts it in his letter) and IUI ...he did say both could work but was a bit vague and seemed very sure that IVF was the best option. He then mentioned the private clinic that he and the head of the fertility dept work in but he's been so awful I would never pay to see him :wacko:
Anyway I've had my blood tests - Day 21 Monday and Day 2 today.... was a really short cycle for me...just 24 days (they've ranged from 26-29 days since I've been TTC)...is a Day 21 test still valid if your cycle is only 24 days...but they didn't ask about my cycle length anyway - has anyone else been asked about cycle length before doing day 21 tests? The specialist actually wrote Day 23 on mine but my cycles are short-ish anyway and I've often seen it referred to as Day 21 so I thought it was better to go that day...day 23 would have been the day before my period!!
DH and I have had a bit of a chat and I think we're going keep TTC naturally and not make any major decisions before Xmas (we've got a lot going on as we are selling a business and thinking of moving abroad to SE Asia) and we'll get as much testing and info while we are still here. I don't think IVF is an option for us here (though haven't discussed with family, who may want to lend us the money) not even 100% if we want to go through IVF emotionally especially as we don't yet know how much worse my fertility has got in 4 years. We may consider IVF if we move abroad as there are good quality hospitals and it is cheaper but obviously we'll need to wait until we move and are settled in.
I have to say that this is a lovely forum and a lovely thread - it's comforting to read that others are going through similar things and it's good to share information and find out more about the whole process - just speaking to a friend (who is in the same borough/NHS trust) it's amazing how different the process can be! And sorry for the long post - I'm unable to write short posts :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

SW...was your CD21 test done on CD21 or 7DPO? They call it CD21, thinking most women OV on the standard CD14...it should be done 7DPO.

What were the results? Had you ovulated? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi SWLondonmum. I was wondering where you went, Welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have sort of irregular cycles so my doctor instead of telling me to go CD21, sat with me and tried to guess what was the best day to do the test, as I chart I went for 7dpo (hat to be 8 dpo as my boss would not let me take the time off at 7 dop :growlmad:)

I am so sorry to hear about the results :hugs::hugs:
It seems to me that the doctor wanted to sell you is private clinic? I tell you wht NHS seems to be getting worse every minute.

As Dmom says, did the tests show that you ovulated?


----------



## Natsby

NorthStar said:


> Nats be nice to yourself, have a glass of red :hugs:
> 
> The doctor hasn't said it can't happen, just recommended IUI, right?
> 
> How did OH react, was he willing to go down the IUI path, or was he still too much in shock?

He is willing to try IUI but he hasn´t got much work right now so it will be tough to fund. But I really think we should give it a go, trying to improve the quality will take months and still might not work. I want to try straight away because at Christmas I get ten days off so I could put my feet up, and that isn´t possible normally. But if not we might have a break for a month and see where we are in Jan.
SWmum :hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Natsby said:


> Well not great. OH has a only 5% fast swimmers in his advanced SA. The doctor wasn´t hopeful of us getting a good result with that. She is concerned that at my age I don´t have time to keep trying naturally and wants us to have IUI or IVF. I said IVF was out of the question due to the cost so she gave us the price for IUI. I also had an internal check up which showed i already Ov this month and that the lining looks good. My stupid Doctor at home didn´t ask for all the tests she needed so I didc´t have the results of my FSH, one of the most important and I´m missing it. SO we have to have those tests again!
> I left and burst into tears which was a shock for OH as he hadn´t understood the conversation and didn´t fully get what the problem was. I had always believed deep down that we would get our bean naturally and this has been a shock.
> What do you think ladies, is she just trying to sell me the IUI because it is their business? or is 5% fast swimmers really rule us out from a natural BFP?
> Feeling down and OH is talking about giving it another 6 months but I don´t know if I can.

Hi Natsby - sorry I haven't read all your post history yet but just saw the bit where you'd been told you should try IUI/IVF because of your age and just wanted to say :hugs: and I was just told the same thing a few weeks ago (in fact he said just IVF and not even IUI!). I also burst into tears when I came out - I really wasn't expecting to get that within about 5 mins! It's so hard to know what to do isn't it when you have to decide between continuing to TTC naturally and possibly never happening or paying for IVF....major play on the emotions. I'm 39 so can't get IVF on the NHS in the UK.
I guess we will know more when we get all our results - the specialist was looking at my results from 4yrs ago, we're just getting tests done now so don;t know how much worse my fertility has got! Unfortunately my scan isn't till end Jan and my next appointment with FS until end Feb and to be honest if we are going to pay for any treatment we will do it before then! But hopefully my GP can get the blood and SA results and the details of my tests 4yrs ago and can advise us then - she's really helpful and sympathetic.
Re your question about the doctor trying to sell treatments, I really think that most of them think that from a mediical point of view an older woman who wants a baby should get pregnant asap because of the higher medical risks of pregnancy with age...fair enough as they see the reality and the consequences...though that's not to say there aren't people who profit from this as well....I guess you have just have to find what all your options are and their chances of success, and match this with what you and OH want...but it's not easy (and sorry probably not very helpful!) :hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Sus09 said:


> Hi SWLondonmum. I was wondering where you went, Welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have sort of irregular cycles so my doctor instead of telling me to go CD21, sat with me and tried to guess what was the best day to do the test, as I chart I went for 7dpo (hat to be 8 dpo as my boss would not let me take the time off at 7 dop :growlmad:)
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the results :hugs::hugs:
> It seems to me that the doctor wanted to sell you is private clinic? I tell you wht NHS seems to be getting worse every minute.
> 
> As Dmom says, did the tests show that you ovulated?

Thanks...it's so supportive on here it's the best place to be in this situation!

Neither my GP or FS mentioned cycles at all which really surprised me - so many ladies on here are so clued up about their cycles that it seems crazy not to use that info! I use OPKs and they show a surge around day 12 which would tie in with a 26-28 day cycle (for BD purposes we try to do plenty before and after that anyway to be sure!). He seemed very sure that whether or not I ovulate is not the issue (as I have had DS1 and also a m/c a year ago) but because of my previous results and age that egg quality is the issue which makes sense.
I haven't got the blood test results yet - just had them this week. They were requested by the fertility specialist at the hospital not my GP and the woman who did the Day 21 just said to call the hospital so I'll call early next week. If for some reason I can't get them, I presume my GP can request them if they don;t get sent to her - I'm not waiting for my next appt with the FS at the end of Feb!!!! 
I felt a bit like he was trying to sell me the private clinic - I don;t have a problem with not getting IVF on the NHS but he didn;t mention Clomid or IUI and when I asked about them he said they could work but would be slower so again he didn;t recommend it at my age. I dont know if there are restrictions on either of these due to age. Though I do understand his point that at my age it is medically better to get pregnant asap. He made so many mistakes I would NEVER pay to see him ( I nearly didn't get my blood test today as he forgot to put my name on the form - I would have had to wait another month!). 
I'm sure your test will be fine at 8DPO as I guess a lot of people are a day out either side from not knowing exactly when they ovulated.
Thanks again for the support from you and everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have not heard any issues about not being able to take Clomid or IUI at certaing age... again I don´t know much about that myself :shrug:

So he is rubbish and tries to sell you his fertility clinic, he is not very good at sales isn´t he? :dohh:

Thanks to you for sharing the information, it is very informative for all of us who are going though appointments as well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

dachsundmom said:


> SW...was your CD21 test done on CD21 or 7DPO? They call it CD21, thinking most women OV on the standard CD14...it should be done 7DPO.
> 
> What were the results? Had you ovulated? :hugs:

The FS actually put CD23 which for someone with a short cycle (26-28 days) like me seems crazy - even if he'd asked my rough cycle length he could have worked that out!. It was done on CD21, I thought that was about right as I got a positive OPK about 10 days earlier so would have ovulated about 7-9 days before the blood test (and I did it on Monday - wouldn't have been able to do Sat or Sun even if 7DPO had been one of those days). What do you do if the day is at the weekend - does it just make it less accurate if you're a day out?

I've mentioned this in another post but he seemed pretty sure given my past results (4yrs ago) and age that egg quality was my issue and that there's no reason to think I'm not ovulating because of previous pregnancy and m/c. I know that this is not a guarantee but I can see his point. Not got results yet (had my Day 1-3 tests today CD2) so will call early next week.


----------



## SWLondonMum

Sus09 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not heard any issues about not being able to take Clomid or IUI at certaing age... again I don´t know much about that myself :shrug:
> 
> So he is rubbish and tries to sell you his fertility clinic, he is not very good at sales isn´t he? :dohh:
> 
> Thanks to you for sharing the information, it is very informative for all of us who are going though appointments as well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I meant was there an issue with it being free on the NHS after a certain age due to decreasing success rates and therefore cost. Where I am the cut off for free IVF is 39 so I was wondering if there was a cut off for IUI as well. My follow up appointment isn;t until end Feb so maybe he;s trying to drag it out until I'm 40 (next Nov) so he can say 'sorry you can't have it on the NHS':winkwink:

He TOTALLY put me off the private clinic - it is actually run by the head of fertility in the hospital who I saw last time and from what I remember she is much better but I won't be going anywhere near a clinic that employs him!:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I really can't say much until we see the results; I do see the point about OV not being the issue, but things can change and I think your doc should cover all of the bases, just to be safe.:hugs::hugs:

Has your OH had a semen analysis?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Keekee :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I was thinking about you this week hun, how are you? where have you been? or is it me being dopey again that i have missed you this week?

Sus! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have been MIA this week as it's been my first week back at work and all I want to do when I get home is :sleep:. Have missed y'all! I've had my CD #21 bloods done and got forms for CD #3 bloods and am awaiting forms for OH's SA. Will be having a scan (that'll be weird being on the other side!) at some point and a HSG. FS wasn't in clinic but I saw his senior reg who was lovely. 
When all the results are in I'll have an appointment with the FS...just feel glad something is being done and then we can start talking about options.
Will be great to be your test buddy! :thumbup:

SW :hugs:. Is there any way you can see another FS? He sounds like a nightmare :growlmad:.

Nats :hugs:. A break until new year might be good for you both. I'm not sure what'll happen if we're advised to have IUI or IVF :shrug:. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Sus09

Test buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am waiting for the scan as well, they have not given me the request for day 3 yet, I guess it will come next.


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you girls mean about "getting requests?" Once the orders are written, can't you schedule your own tests? Or is this another thing I don't understand about NHS? LOL


----------



## Sus09

Not at my docor, they started a process on the system but unless the doctor gives me a plastic envelope with the "request" to do certain tests I cannot schedulle them. So although on my file it says what they are planning to do, I have to wait for the doctor to actually give me the written envelope I can´t do them. THe nurse can´t issue the envelopes that take the tests to the lab... complicated, is far earsier in Spain.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good Lord, lol. I knew there were scheduling differences, but I thought once you girls got the ok, you could call and do whatever you wanted.


----------



## Sus09

That is what happened in Spain, I was very straight forward. 

I don´t know in the other parts of the uk but here it works like that, it is so slow, I now have to book another appointment for the doctor to give me another envelope, with all the tests written on it, so that I can have an appointment with the nurse, who already has on the system what the doctor wants to check, and then take blood, put the samples in the envelope, send it to the lab, the lab sends the results to the hospital, the hospital to the GP and then I have to call and have another appt for the GP to discuss the results :wacko:

Complicated? :wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Oh good Lord, lol. I knew there were scheduling differences, but I thought once you girls got the ok, you could call and do whatever you wanted.

That would be so much easier. I got to choose and book my appointment with the FS online, which was great. Got my blood work forms at the appointment and then had to make another appointment at my local GP surgery to have the bloods drawn. The scan and HSG requests are sent to the other hospital where they'll be done and they will contact me with an appointment once they've received them and have an appointment slot. The SA pot is here but the forms for that will come in the post. Along with the breast and onc appointments I don't know whether I'm coming or going...:wacko:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Complicated? :wacko:

:rofl:

My brain hurts.


----------



## Sus09

So it is not only complicated in Wales :wacko:
Why don´t they make all this easier!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, here is my process and it is different for different docs....

Call my doc and make an appt; I can usually get in next day. Tell him why I am there, when I get there and discuss the plan. Leave with script or some sort of treatment plan.

Left with test kit for SA...drop it at the lab whenever we want...just show up.

Call on CD1 for another HSG.

Call back for results...no appt needed.


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Complicated? :wacko:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> My brain hurts.Click to expand...

:rofl:

So does mine!! 

All I want is to have some bloods drawn! Imagine if I wanted to have a full DNA analisys lol


----------



## SWLondonMum

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I really can't say much until we see the results; I do see the point about OV not being the issue, but things can change and I think your doc should cover all of the bases, just to be safe.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Has your OH had a semen analysis?

Yes exactly. My GP is calling the week after next when she'll have the letter from the FS and hopefully also my blood test results and DHs SA. She is a lot more helpful than the FS though she can't do anything if he doesn't recommend it other than possibly refer me to another FS. If he doesn't suggest Clomid or IUI then there's nothing the NHS can do for me anyway so we'll have to decide if we want any private treatment. We're going to stay as we are until Xmas (TTC naturally) and will decide what to do then. 

DH has got forms for SA and will be doing next week (2 samples)

:hugs: back


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you mind if I ask, how long were you told to abstain? There seems to be a lot of differing recommendations on this one.:wacko:

Clomid isn't perfect; I have been on it and am still obviously TTC. It really will depend on what your blood work says, to know which drugs may work for you. I know Clomid gets thrown out there a lot, but please don't get too attached to the idea of it, just yet.:hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, here is my process and it is different for different docs....
> 
> Call my doc and make an appt; I can usually get in next day. Tell him why I am there, when I get there and discuss the plan. Leave with script or some sort of treatment plan.
> 
> Left with test kit for SA...drop it at the lab whenever we want...just show up.
> 
> Call on CD1 for another HSG.
> 
> Call back for results...no appt needed.

Here is my UK process:

*2007* - Saw FS due to missed periods. Had bloods and HSG, told 'a bit low', no SA, investigation stopped because I got pregnant with DS1 (oops they did my HSG when I was already pregnant), results not sent to GP
*2010* start TTC #2
*Dec 2010* miscarriage
*Sept 2011* saw GP as been TTC for 15mths (8mth since m/c) - very sympathetic and referred me to FS
*Nov 2011* Saw FS. As I had not had any tests I'm not sure what we'd have spoken about if I hadn't already been tested 4 yrs ago :rofl: luckily he had my old results, told me my fertility was low then, would be lower now and my best bet is IVF. And by the way you can't have it free on the NHS from 39 (2 days before my 39th birthday). The same FS nearly forgot to give me the form for my scan, forgot my DHs SA forms, wrote my DOB on my DHs blood test and forgot to write my name etc on my blood test. His reason ' he'd seen so many people today that he forgot who he'd given what'
Booked scan for end Jan (3months) and follow up with FS end Feb (4months)
*Nov 2011* saw nice GP who was horrified about how insensitive and uninformative the FS was. Agreed to follow up when results in. Gave me SA forms for DH.
So it's actually 6 months from when I saw my GP (early Sep) to my follow up with results with FS (end Feb). 
It's :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

That is truly a steaming pile of crap! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## foxykins

Sus09 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have my doctor appointmet tomorrow, unfortunately is not the specialist, it is only the GP.
> 
> I am taking my charts, and I am going to ask them to start taking tests as I am not having any success TTC.
> 
> Any advice on what I must not forget to say?
> Do I need to tell them I am taking COCK? (CoQ10) :haha:
> Obviously I need to mention the ADs.
> 
> Ladies from The UK, what was your experience when you went to your GP about TTC issues?

hi,

im in the uk. i went to my docs just over 2 months ago as after 12 yrs of NTNP i kinda thought i should have got at least one pregnancy. my doctor was great the first thing she did was sent me off for all the tests which came back then. told me to try 6 months as TTC and then come back to her if i dint fall pregnant. im happy with that outcome. how long have u been trying?


----------



## SWLondonMum

dachsundmom said:


> Do you mind if I ask, how long were you told to abstain? There seems to be a lot of differing recommendations on this one.:wacko:
> 
> Clomid isn't perfect; I have been on it and am still obviously TTC. It really will depend on what your blood work says, to know which drugs may work for you. I know Clomid gets thrown out there a lot, but please don't get too attached to the idea of it, just yet.:hugs:

You mean my DH for the SA? We were told 3 days...

I know Clomid is not necessarily the answer but I was a bit annoyed that the FS didn't discuss at all it but when I raised it, said that it might help as it would increase the chance of a 'good' egg. But then he seemed vague about whether he was recommending it or not. My GP was surprised as she said he should have given me clear recommendations (or if he didn't have enough results then just say that). He told me that IVF was my best hope (without seeing any recent results) and I also don';t want to get too attached to that idea - apart from the cost, a close friend of mine went through it and it was so tough to see what she went through (she did get pregnant on her 3rd go but it wasn't an easy ride) - very tough emotionally. 
At the end of the day I just want to know my choices and their likelihood of success so I can make an informed decision. I don;t want something to be dismissed without reason or to be pushed on me without reason.
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I have TTC for 6 months now, NTNP a while before that, that is why I went to see the doctor, and it is now they are starting to do something about it.
I am just waiting for my first blood to come back.


----------



## SWLondonMum

dachsundmom said:


> That is truly a steaming pile of crap! :growlmad::hugs:

Yes, I know having a 'free' healthcare system has it's benefits and it's generally good if you are dying or have a lond term illness but it's basically a lowest common denominator system where for everything else you get a poor service mostly based on minimising short term cost. Having seen systems in a few other countries I know it's not easy to get it right but it seems we could learn from some of them.


----------



## dachsundmom

You know what, I say the same thing about your system...neither of them are perfect, but I do like the idea that you girls won't bankrupt yourselves or your family for basic medical care...but, I have no coverage for fertility treatment and my insurance doesn't even cover all forms of birth control, but will gladly cover Viagra.:wacko:

In the end, I hope you get the answers that you deserve and I certainly want you to keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

They cover Viagra? and not birth control? that is crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> They cover Viagra? and not birth control? that is crazy!

:nope::nope::nope: Yep, really pisses me off.:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

wrong priorities there! I don´t blame you, it would piss me off as well!! Birth Control is covered here, I think you do need to buy viagra thought.


----------



## NorthStar

Prescriptions are free in Scotland (not just for Viagra but for everything).

God knows how they are paying for it, but there you go.

Birth control has always been free.


----------



## Sus09

Prescriptions are free in Wales as well.
as you say, who knows how they are paying for all that!


----------



## dachsundmom

For instance, I take meds for acid reflux; without insurance, it would be over $220 a month, but I pay a $30 co-pay for it. Doc appts run anywhere from $10-35, depending on the type of doctor. I get 2 dental cleanings a year, but pay for anything else.

My DD's braces were denied by the insurance company and cost $6000.:growlmad:


----------



## Natsby

Fertility treatments used ot be free here, but not anymore and we don´t have health insurance, few people do, so I´m stuck between the two systems now.
I´ve been reading about IUI and I´m wondering why my clinic offered me iui with meds if they think I don´t have a problem. Couldn´t I just ovulate naturally and have it? Less chance of multiple births that way.


----------



## NorthStar

They want to control your cycle to optimise timing I'd think Nats?


----------



## Sus09

That is a good point Nats!


----------



## Sus09

Ah, NorthStar it does make sense!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS is correct; they are trying to make sure only the good jizz gets in there...you want to make sure the jizz is washed first. 

Your doc is strictly looking at a male factor issue now.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

She doesn´t think I have a problem,although as she still doesn´t have my fsh she can´t be sure. But it looks like it is OH who has the problem. At least we have some kind of answer. I don´t know if it was always like this and we got lucky the last two times, or if some thing has changed with OH and his swimmers are getting worse. I can´t find the results from his first SA, but I´m going to ask the Dr to print them out for me when I see her next, I want to see if they have changed much.


----------



## NorthStar

At least now you know you can make the informed decision chick :hugs: it's better than struggling on in the dark, hopefully.


----------



## Natsby

Yup! I´m going to sleep now and see if things look better in the morning. Thanks for listening lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

You know, after reading your appointment Nats, I am going to send my OH to have a SA as before I got PG quice quick, 4 cycles first time and by accident second time... that was with my ex... With my current partner nothing has happened. I keep thinking it is me who has the problem.

I have to be honest, I am quite nervous about the results of my tests, and the results of the tests to come, I am not sure how I will deal if they say we will need help... like you I always thought It would happen in a natural way.

Actually, going back to the doctor appointment process here, I could do the process a lot quicker, as my OH´s brother has a surgeon friend who works with the FS that will see me after GP does the tests. He could take me in straight away, the problem is... we don´t want to tell his brother that we are looking for a baby.


----------



## Sus09

Good night Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Nats....:hugs:

Sus, all he has to know is that you want the all clear, should you ever decide to have a LO; no need to tell him you are actively TTC.


----------



## Sus09

Dmom that could be a good approach, as they did ask him for a favour when I had an emergency last year... I could say I need to have that checked again and then I can tell the truth to the doctor once I see him... It would save me months of waiting... 

I will tell my OH tomorrow once he has woken up and he is not hungover, to see what he thinks.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus if I had contacts that could escalate the timing for me, I would 100% use them.


----------



## Sus09

Maybe we should just be honest with my OH brother, it would save lots of time and excuses... Let´s see what OH thinks... I feel I should use that contact as soon as I have my first bloodwork. We were so stubborn not to tell his brother that we did not think we had the opportunity of the FS:dohh:


----------



## Natsby

Sus I agree it is a good idea to get your oH to do and SA sooner rather than later. it takes three months to change the quality so the sooner you know the better. I have been blaming myself for the past two years and taking on board all the "advice" of family and friends and now I find out it wasn´t me anyway. Oh has found somewhere on the web that poor semen quality can lead to MC too. So maybe if we sort this out I will get full terms too! I hope so, I really find it tough to contemplate that it might not happen for us, it is in the box in my head marked, TOO HARD! but days like today it crops up anyway.
Sus good luck with your oh, I hope he agrees to a SA soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Maybe we should just be honest with my OH brother, it would save lots of time and excuses... Let´s see what OH thinks... I feel I should use that contact as soon as I have my first bloodwork. We were so stubborn not to tell his brother that we did not think we had the opportunity of the FS:dohh:

I would def use wotever resources I could Hun ,hope your oh agrees to it ,am so hopeful for u now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Sus I agree it is a good idea to get your oH to do and SA sooner rather than later. it takes three months to change the quality so the sooner you know the better. I have been blaming myself for the past two years and taking on board all the "advice" of family and friends and now I find out it wasn´t me anyway. Oh has found somewhere on the web that poor semen quality can lead to MC too. So maybe if we sort this out I will get full terms too! I hope so, I really find it tough to contemplate that it might not happen for us, it is in the box in my head marked, TOO HARD! but days like today it crops up anyway.
> Sus good luck with your oh, I hope he agrees to a SA soon.

Nats ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Why do we do this to us? we tend to blame ourselves and never think it is the man who might have the problem? If I use my past with my ex as an example then I should assume that there is the possibility that my current OH could have problem. but still I do still think it is me.

He has agreed for a SA, however so far they are only words, he has not booked an appt with the doc yet. he has asked if he needs to ask the GP, so that is a start, let´s see if he actually does it now! 

Yes, I think we all think every now and again if it will happen for us, but I have known so many couples who have had problems conceiving, both of them, and they have managed to have children, that makes me think that yeah it might be harder for some, but I feel we will wanted and appreciate it even more when it happens :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi everybody.
OH and I have discussed what to do now and I think we are decided. He is going to try to stop smoking weed, cut right back on cigarettes, (maybe cut down his Effexor too,) take high dose vitamin C, Maca and CoQ10 for two months and then we will try IUI. My family have offered to pay for one cycle and I will find the money for another one or two if possible. The odds don´t look good, but they are better than what we are looking at right now. 
I wish he had offered to change these things earlier, then maybe we wouldn´t be looking at treatments at all, but such is life. At least I don´t feel like I´m in the tww anymore, I know now that it would take a small miracle for me to get a bfp right now, so I´ll wait and hope for one before I´m 39 (March 2012).


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, that sounds like a really good plan.:thumbup: I also wish your OH had made these changes earlier, but I think he needed to hear it from a doctor in order to believe it.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Naths that is great news:happydance:

I am glad you both came to a decision and that your OH has agreed to cooperate. As Dmom said pity he did not make changes before but hey at least you are both on the right path now!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My my EX had his first SA back with low count, she stopped smoking weed as well and the next SA he had came back a lot better, hope it it the same for you.

AFM I have talked to my OH and we are going to try to contact the FS that saw me a year ago. He saw me for an emergency I had, not due to fertility but we thought we will ask my OH brother to contact his friend so that we speed the appointments up and not wast time with my GP. Due to Christmas I doubt that it will happen till January, but then it gives me time to experinment in December with suplements and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats :hugs: that sounds like a plan! My OH smokes cigarettes and pot and I'm dreading his SA results in a way (not that he's jizzed in his pot yet, we're still waiting for the forms) because I'm not sure he'd want to give it up :cry:. It's great that your OH is making these changes now and good to hear about the IUI - I really hope everything works out for you :hugs:.

Sus :hugs: hope you get an earlier appointment and things get moving for you!

I'm thinking I might get OH to try the maca and maybe some zinc supplements, but we'll see what the SA says first...and see if he actually does it lol. Apparently we have to get it to the lab within 1-2 hours of him doing it so I've got all these visions of driving along at breakneck speed to get there as we live 13 miles away :haha:. I just wish those bloody forms would hurry up. Either that or I get a BFP first.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Hi everybody.
> OH and I have discussed what to do now and I think we are decided. He is going to try to stop smoking weed, cut right back on cigarettes, (maybe cut down his Effexor too,) take high dose vitamin C, Maca and CoQ10 for two months and then we will try IUI. My family have offered to pay for one cycle and I will find the money for another one or two if possible. The odds don´t look good, but they are better than what we are looking at right now.
> I wish he had offered to change these things earlier, then maybe we wouldn´t be looking at treatments at all, but such is life. At least I don´t feel like I´m in the tww anymore, I know now that it would take a small miracle for me to get a bfp right now, so I´ll wait and hope for one before I´m 39 (March 2012).

Sounds like a great plan ,well done :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Hi everybody.
> OH and I have discussed what to do now and I think we are decided. He is going to try to stop smoking weed, cut right back on cigarettes, (maybe cut down his Effexor too,) take high dose vitamin C, Maca and CoQ10 for two months and then we will try IUI. My family have offered to pay for one cycle and I will find the money for another one or two if possible. The odds don´t look good, but they are better than what we are looking at right now.
> I wish he had offered to change these things earlier, then maybe we wouldn´t be looking at treatments at all, but such is life. At least I don´t feel like I´m in the tww anymore, I know now that it would take a small miracle for me to get a bfp right now, so I´ll wait and hope for one before I´m 39 (March 2012).

Nats that is great news that your OH is finally taking it seriously, like DM says the lifestyle changes could only come from him listening to a doctor, but at least now he is listening :hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

My DH just did his first SA today...OMG what a fuss! Kept asking if we could start by having sex etc :blush: so I tried to explain the point of hygiene and keeping the sample clean! Then he didn't want to go into the hospital to take it cos he was embarrassed! :rofl:

Men eh, they obviously don't realise how we lose any sense of embarrassment from the day we have our first cervical smear


----------



## Sus09

Oh dear... my OH is already panicking about his SA and he hasnt hat the pot yet!!!
As you say, MEN!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

mine is heading out to do his SA this week some time hehe. wish i could be a fly on the wall when he goes to the hospital to do it. they don't give magazines there either...they get a dvd to watch :xmas13:


----------



## Natsby

A dvd! in our hospital there isn´t even a place to do it. They have to go into the toilets with the public! In the clinic it is a bit better but you still have to face the receptionist who knows where you have been for the past 5 mins. Due to his poor results my OH has done two and will have to keep doing them until the swimmers improve. I want to write, Must do better! on test results each time they come back, but that might not be sympathetic enough.


----------



## Natsby

Weird! We went to see our regular Dr this morning because OH got stung by a wasp and had a bad reaction, was itching head to toe poor thing. I asked her for a copy of the first SA oh did to compare with the new one. Not much difference between the two, but our own Dr is sure that his numbers aren´t the problem. SO now I´m not sure what to think. SHe isn´t a specialist, but she knows a fair bit as she and her partner are infertile, so they went through all this. So who do I believe? She doesn´t want to sell us anything whereas the clinic do, but then I´m sure they know more than her too.:headspin::headspin:confused nats.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...what does she thing the issue actually is?


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Weird! We went to see our regular Dr this morning because OH got stung by a wasp and had a bad reaction, was itching head to toe poor thing. I asked her for a copy of the first SA oh did to compare with the new one. Not much difference between the two, but our own Dr is sure that his numbers aren´t the problem. SO now I´m not sure what to think. SHe isn´t a specialist, but she knows a fair bit as she and her partner are infertile, so they went through all this. So who do I believe? She doesn´t want to sell us anything whereas the clinic do, but then I´m sure they know more than her too.:headspin::headspin:confused nats.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Nats :hugs: I was just about to reply to your 'great plan' post and say yea baby!! and have now caught up here...... Wow conflicting views :shrug: What do you feel though in your hearts of hearts? For what it's worth, I think you should go with the FS, okay it's going to cost £'s but who cares if gets you little :baby: that's what we're aiming for here. So I'm saying yea baby anyway!!! Big hugs xXx


----------



## Natsby

Dmom, she doesn´t know. Jax I think if OH can stop smoking weed the problem will correct itself. Then if we have IUI at least we give everything the best possible chance of working. So we will continue with the big plan and I will get pregnant and we will live happy ever after. YAY! ...Ok so maybe I can´t control all that, and it doubtful that it will all go toplan like that, but at least it is a plan.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, you could get a second opinion.


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Dmom, she doesn´t know. Jax I think if OH can stop smoking weed the problem will correct itself. Then if we have IUI at least we give everything the best possible chance of working. So we will continue with the big plan and I will get pregnant and we will live happy ever after. YAY! ...Ok so maybe I can´t control all that, and it doubtful that it will all go toplan like that, but at least it is a plan.

Definitely and if nothing else at least your OH know's that by doing this he can help to make a real difference :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, there is also the option of trying an unmedicated IUI.


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, there is also the option of trying an unmedicated IUI.

Yes I wanted to ask at the clinic if they would do that, they didn´t give it as an option. Most of what I have read says they want to stimulate maximum eggs for best chances. But I would prefer to ovulate naturally as twins carry a higher risk of mc and I already have a history of that.
I am going to ask my acupuncturist about the swimmers results. She is also a Dr and works in the hospital so maybe she can talk to her colleagues and see what they say. Round about way of doing it but that way i get an unbiased opinion.


----------



## Sus09

Nats, that is confusing! two opinions already!
I agree with the girls, you have to go with what your heart says!
I am waiting for my first results this week, getting nervous about it.
AF is trying to start, so it is giving me lots of grief at the moment (I get terrible PMS) so this together with the wait it is driving me mad.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, from what my doc has told me, the chances of multiples are very slim with IUI and will differ, depending on the type of stims that are used.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Nats, that is confusing! two opinions already!
> I agree with the girls, you have to go with what your heart says!
> I am waiting for my first results this week, getting nervous about it.
> AF is trying to start, so it is giving me lots of grief at the moment (I get terrible PMS) so this together with the wait it is driving me mad.

Hope it comes quickly then Hun and u get to start on your next cycle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus and nats :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Nats I agree with the girls, maybe get a second opinion? That's all too confusing :wacko:. TTC is stressful enough without different folk telling you different things. Hope you get some answers soon.

Sus hope AF comes soon and you can move onto your next cycle! PMS sucks arse.


----------



## readyformore

It's ridiculous how much we have to self-educate just to get good health care. :wacko:

I'm afraid nats, that's this is where you might be. You might need to get the results yourself (did you post them?) and compare/research/ etc. So many doctors feel differently about the same exact test results. 

The FS will probably lead you in the right direction. Sure, they make money off of it, but they also have extensive training with it. But, I will tell you that the cycle of IUI that worked for me (#4) was a combo organization between myself and the doctor. You have to work together and educate yourself. Noone knows your body better than you.

I have also done an unmedicated cycle of IUI. I've considered it this time as well. But, to be completely honest, it has the same success rate as sex, but is horribly more inconvenient. I'm not going to go through all of that without drugs, (that just made me sound like a druggie :haha:).


----------



## Sus09

How are you today Nats?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Sus09 said:


> How are you today Nats?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Sus, I´m ok thanks. and you? I read some stuff yesterday about smoking weed and what it does to sperm and so now I feel hopeful that is our problem, (him not me I don´t have any vice apart from cakes.) So OH has quit smoking the evil weed and cut back on the ciggies and we will try iui in Feb. Which means this is the most relaxed I have been for ages. I´m not thinking about testing this month, I don´t even feel like I´m in the tww, so like you I can just kick back and be like a normal person, (almost.) 
Are you enjoying the break or are you just waiting to get back into it all? How was work today? Can´t you find a job with nicer people? I don´t like to think about them being mean to you.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Nats, 

I am glad that you are feeling better. I am positive that if your OH has stopped smoking weed, then his next SA should be much better. I am only saying this becouse with my ex boyfriend it made a difference, he also changed his underwear and tight jeans and altogether the improvement was massive and I got PG at my 4th cycle (we did all our tests then before we TTC, as then I had very irregular cycles) 

My friend emailed me back and she is asking few of her doctor colleagues what is the situation with meds and social security and if there are any loopholes for you to get as much funding as you can. She did say thought that the cut backs in public health are true :cry::cry: Incredible how Spain has changed...

I does the world of good when you can sit back and relax. I am sort of glad that we missed ov this cycle. Nope, I am not starting it all again till January at least. I followed Dmom in the non BBT cycle just to be able to take my head off things. It won´t be a NTNP cycle as my OH wants me to do the OPK (I think he is on a mission to proove himself that he can perform during Ov:wacko: poor me!) 

My job can be horrible but also rewarding. We work with all types of people some are very nice and want to be helped, but a high percentage are very nasty. I have been quite tearful this week as few of us have had far too much verbal abuse. However yesterday someone that I had helped into work 3 years ago, stopped me in the street and thanked me for the help I gave him. in the afternoon I received a box of chocloates from him at my new office and a thank you card. That was rewarding! he remembered me from 3 years ago!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus who would forget a lovely lass like you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Desperado167 said:


> Sus who would forget a lovely lass like you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Too true!:thumbup:


----------



## jack79

Sus09 said:


> Hi Nats,
> 
> I am glad that you are feeling better. I am positive that if your OH has stopped smoking weed, then his next SA should be much better. I am only saying this becouse with my ex boyfriend it made a difference, he also changed his underwear and tight jeans and altogether the improvement was massive and I got PG at my 4th cycle (we did all our tests then before we TTC, as then I had very irregular cycles)
> 
> My friend emailed me back and she is asking few of her doctor colleagues what is the situation with meds and social security and if there are any loopholes for you to get as much funding as you can. She did say thought that the cut backs in public health are true :cry::cry: Incredible how Spain has changed...
> 
> I does the world of good when you can sit back and relax. I am sort of glad that we missed ov this cycle. Nope, I am not starting it all again till January at least. I followed Dmom in the non BBT cycle just to be able to take my head off things. It won´t be a NTNP cycle as my OH wants me to do the OPK (I think he is on a mission to proove himself that he can perform during Ov:wacko: poor me!)
> 
> My job can be horrible but also rewarding. We work with all types of people some are very nice and want to be helped, but a high percentage are very nasty. I have been quite tearful this week as few of us have had far too much verbal abuse. However yesterday someone that I had helped into work 3 years ago, stopped me in the street and thanked me for the help I gave him. in the afternoon I received a box of chocloates from him at my new office and a thank you card. That was rewarding! he remembered me from 3 years ago!!


Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in here...I was reading your comments about OHs smoking weed and wanted to air my views and get some advice at the same time. My OH used to smoke but gave up about a year ago...although he has smoked on a few occassions (causing arguments as he tried to hide it from me). He told me two weeks ago that he had been 'stoned' with his friends and then tonight came home late when i was in bed after being at the same friends house and I have a strong suspicion that he was smoking again. We have been TTC for nearly 2 years and his SA results weren't great (3% then 6% normal form, although count and motility were good). He knows how much I hate him smoking as I believe each time he does he is affecting our chances of conceiving. We have had very emotionally charged talks/ arguments about it and he has promised he will try harder. Did you have similar struggles and if so how did you deal with them? I am at the stage where I am considering whether or not I can actually go on like this with him lying and feeding me false promises. Sorry to barge in with such a serious issue but really could do with some impartial advice.... Thanks!
x


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> It's ridiculous how much we have to self-educate just to get good health care. :wacko:
> 
> I'm afraid nats, that's this is where you might be. You might need to get the results yourself (did you post them?) and compare/research/ etc. So many doctors feel differently about the same exact test results.

This is so true. I've had a problem with the labs, too. One lab I used here had their Vitamin D reference range as 9.5-30. I never went back to that one!



readyformore said:


> I have also done an unmedicated cycle of IUI. I've considered it this time as well. But, to be completely honest, it has the same success rate as sex, but is horribly more inconvenient. I'm not going to go through all of that without drugs, (that just made me sound like a druggie :haha:).

Pardon my ignorance! :blush: I thought that IUI, unmedicated or not, involved "washing" the sperm and getting the best ones?


----------



## Sus09

Jack, I had no problem with my ex. As soon we found out his SA was so poor he made changes himself, i didnt have to ask. I understand that it is a difficult situation for you, i can only say what I would do. I would have a serious chat about whether he is serious and committed to have a little one as that is a big responsibility. On the other hand do you think is peer preassure? He does it cos is what his friends do?


----------



## Natsby

[/QUOTE]Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in here...I was reading your comments about OHs smoking weed and wanted to air my views and get some advice at the same time. My OH used to smoke but gave up about a year ago...although he has smoked on a few occasions (causing arguments as he tried to hide it from me). He told me two weeks ago that he had been 'stoned' with his friends and then tonight came home late when i was in bed after being at the same friends house and I have a strong suspicion that he was smoking again. We have been TTC for nearly 2 years and his SA results weren't great (3% then 6% normal form, although count and motility were good). He knows how much I hate him smoking as I believe each time he does he is affecting our chances of conceiving. We have had very emotionally charged talks/ arguments about it and he has promised he will try harder. Did you have similar struggles and if so how did you deal with them? I am at the stage where I am considering whether or not I can actually go on like this with him lying and feeding me false promises. Sorry to barge in with such a serious issue but really could do with some impartial advice.... Thanks!
x[/QUOTE]

Hi and don´t worry about barging in, your more than welcome. I feel for you, it isn´t easy! Has his result improved since stopping smoking? Maybe if he could see the evidence that it works he would feel more motivated. If it hasn´t then you can understand why he doesn´t feel like it is worth it.

I think he has done really well quitting for a whole year with only a few lapses. He clearly understands it is important for you or he wouldn´t have managed that long. But it is difficult for a long term smoker to stop, especially when their friends continue. I would think it doesn´t matter if he smokes the odd spliff, he will lie to you if he thinks it was a one off, but will become a big argument if he tells you. If you are more relaxed he may feel able to be more honest. That is my experience (this isn´t the first time OH has tried to stop.) The important thing is he is trying. Of course if he is a habitual liar then sure have doubts but maybe it is just a case of finding a bit a balance between him smoking all the time and complete abstinence.
Good luck:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Actually, i completely second what Nats has said! She had better words describing the situation than me!

I missed the fact that your OH is a long term smoker and that it is hard to quit conpletely. Nats is so right when he says that he is trying and that shows that he understands how important it is. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome jack79

I second what Nats and Sus already said, like giving up any bad habit there is bound to be a bit of backsliding, but it does sound like he is trying pretty hard.

My OH has agreed to do a SA, but not for another few weeks, his shift pattern is changing and he's not home much this month. I would be happy to go to the docs and pick up the sample cup and forms, but do you ladies know if the doc would give them to me? Or do you think he would have to go in himself for them? I suspect he'd have to go himself.


----------



## Natsby

Great he has said he is willing to go! I collected everything for my OH, it seemed like they are used to it. I guess men a generally a bit rubbish about these things. I don´t know if it will work the same for you but I can´t see why not. I hope you get a good result.


----------



## NorthStar

We aren't with the same doctor, so I will give the doctors a call and just ask them I guess. If he doesn't have the cringe factor involved I suspect he'll do it a lot quicker :thumbup:

I have a horrible feeling that we may also have male factor, he smokes, and uses steriod cream and antihistamines for allergies. But only way to deal is to find out first.


----------



## dachsundmom

I was able to pick up the forms for N, but it was my doc who wrote the orders. I am not sure what privacy laws are like over there, but here, N would have to speak to his doc himself.


----------



## NorthStar

That's what I suspected, I think he'll have to go himself. I might insist on going with him :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you should definitely go with him! LOL


----------



## Jax41

NS, me and DH have separate Dr's in separate practices and mine told me that DH would have to go, do the biz, see his Dr for his results and then only with his permission (DH's that is) I can take them to mine........ This is of course if I ever get over myself to ask....:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> NS, me and DH have separate Dr's in separate practices and mine told me that DH would have to go, do the biz, see his Dr for his results and then only with his permission (DH's that is) I can take them to mine........ This is of course if I ever get over myself to ask....:blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ok well then it has to wait until 1 months time then, that's ok, I don't want to get the bad news until after Xmas I guess.


----------



## jack79

Ladies thank-you all for your words of wisdom! I was just having a stressy moment I think... yes I think it is most probably peer pressure that makes him succumb now and then...and yes I probably need to relax a bit more about it... AF came yesterday so thats probably why i was feeling more bothered than usual... He has done a good job and is trying hard so I need to try and focus on the positives... thanks again for your support :flower: x


----------



## Desperado167

jack79 said:


> Ladies thank-you all for your words of wisdom! I was just having a stressy moment I think... yes I think it is most probably peer pressure that makes him succumb now and then...and yes I probably need to relax a bit more about it... AF came yesterday so thats probably why i was feeling more bothered than usual... He has done a good job and is trying hard so I need to try and focus on the positives... thanks again for your support :flower: x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm glad the weed issue has been brought up here. My OH smokes weed every day and I'm hoping if the SA results are not good that it'll make him think about it rather than me having a go at him :thumbup:. He has his SA appointment on wednesday, he's working later that day and I'm off so I have to wake him up, let him have his coffee and cig, send him off to jizz in the pot and then I'll be racing over to hand it in. I'm just worried that it's industrial action day (most NHS workers are striking) so think I'll check that someone will be there. Don't want to go to all that effort only to get there and the path lab be closed!

:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Keekee! I hope the jizz pot receiver people are there!


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Good luck Keekee! I hope the jizz pot receiver people are there!

:haha::haha::haha: he might have to hold the jizz for one more day!


----------



## Sus09

Hello girlies! 
Keekee I hope your OH SA makes him aware that smoking weed is not good for his swimmers! 

AFM I was supposed to phone the doctor yesterday for the results of my first blood tests, but I was so busy in work that I never had the chance. Now I have to wait till Monday:cry:

I have not been temping so far this cycle and it feels good! not having to put the thermometer in my mouth every morning, I feel much more relaxed!

How is everyone?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello girlies!
> Keekee I hope your OH SA makes him aware that smoking weed is not good for his swimmers!
> 
> AFM I was supposed to phone the doctor yesterday for the results of my first blood tests, but I was so busy in work that I never had the chance. Now I have to wait till Monday:cry:
> 
> I have not been temping so far this cycle and it feels good! not having to put the thermometer in my mouth every morning, I feel much more relaxed!
> 
> How is everyone?

Awk hun:cry: ,Monday's just around the corner ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I know, it is just I never seem to have the chance to sort myself with the job I have:cry:

On the other side, if they bring news that upsets me at least I had the weekend not thinking about it :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I know, it is just I never seem to have the chance to sort myself with the job I have:cry:
> 
> On the other side, if they bring news that upsets me at least I had the weekend not thinking about it :thumbup::flower:

It won't upset you ,just wait and see :hugs::hugs:Fon first thing on Monday morning or set the alarm on your fon to go off and ring them then,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I have not been temping so far this cycle and it feels good! not having to put the thermometer in my mouth every morning, I feel much more relaxed

For awhile, Jax was convinced she had to take her temp rectally!:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I have not been temping so far this cycle and it feels good! not having to put the thermometer in my mouth every morning, I feel much more relaxed
> 
> For awhile, Jax was convinced she had to take her temp rectally!:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:Click to expand...

:xmas13:
I would definitely not chart at all if i had to take my temps that way.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I have not been temping so far this cycle and it feels good! not having to put the thermometer in my mouth every morning, I feel much more relaxed
> 
> For awhile, Jax was convinced she had to take her temp rectally!:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thank you for that one.

I'm currently laughing and peeing my pants. :haha:

Totally made my day!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey can be very convincing!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I actually wouldn't mind shoving the thermometer up my ass :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> I actually wouldn't mind shoving the thermometer up my ass :haha::haha:

:xmas13:

Oh girls! I am laughing loud here, love the sense of humor and very much needed on a Sunday Afternoon :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind shoving the thermometer up my ass :haha::haha:
> 
> :xmas13:
> 
> Oh girls! I am laughing lound here, love the sense of humor and very much needed on a Sunday Afternoon :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Dmom, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

did you buy something nice at the mall?


----------



## dachsundmom

The mall was way too crowded; I will be shopping online from now until February, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Amazon vouchers? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Pretty much! LOL


----------



## littlepeps

:thumbup:Great thread Ladies .. I have been directed to it by sus09


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Sus09

Amazon!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have done 80% of my Christmas shopping through Amazon, just an afternoon, my laptop and a click! :thumbup:Great to avoid the packed malls!!

Littlepeps! Welcome to the thread! hope you found lots of information here, I found it very useful.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Talking about doctor´s appointments I have an update. I am phoning for my hormone reulsts tomorrow and my OH´s brother is going to ask his doctor friend to get me an appointment with the FS, jumping the NHS waiting list! I will probably have to pay the first appointment private but I will be seen quicker :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

A bit nervous about my results tomorrow though...:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

:happydance: Sus I think you are better to know what is going on, so you can make plans to deal. If as you suspect there is male factor then you can get the OH on the vitamins etc.

I'm still waiting on my letter, so I think you are wise to just bit the bullet and pay.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I have heard a rumor that once you start paying for the FS, NHS will take you off of their list; is this true?:shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

I have heard that, but I don't know how they would KNOW unless you told them, I mean they barely know what you are getting done under them let alone privately :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured your med records were electronic, IDK?


----------



## Sus09

Not in my case as my appointments will go via "friends". What will happen is I will pay for the first appointment and then the FS will put me back on as an NHS patient. It has happened to other people I know. That is only for tests though, If I need fertility treatments I will probably have to pay:cry:

NorthStar. I do believe the problem might be partly him... as I have been pg before with my ex partner. He is now taking the COCK, Maca and vitamin C. He now has to go to his doctor and have an SA. He needs a big kick on his backside to do it though! it is taking him ages just to make an appoitment to see his doctor!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, he will do it?


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I figured your med records were electronic, IDK?

In theory yes, but it is amazing what they don´t know, they don´t have record of my second pregnancy and loss, and they lost the records of two years of tests!! Don´t know what systems they use but they can´t be that good :nope:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, he will do it?

Oh yes, he will. Believe me!:growlmad: he knows he has to and has no option. We had a talk today and he is very aware that we might need some fertility treatments depending on the results, and he is ok with that.

We will probably wait till January though to have it done at the same time as I have my appoitment with the FS so the SA is more recent.


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually Sus, I would consider doing it now, in case you need more than one. If the first one is fine, then you are good to go...if it's not, then you have time to research and can have your questions ready for the FS....and you will have time to make improvements and have another one done.


----------



## Sus09

Oh, thanks Dmom!! Thanks! I never thought of it like that... It is actually great advice! I will ask him to phone his doctor this week. We can also compare if the COCK and Maca are having any positive effect on him as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you can get OH to jizz in a cup once, believe it or not, he won't have an issue doing it again.

If you could get him to deposit at the clinic, even better...but, I wouldn't let that stand in your way.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I will probably have to pick up the pot and drop it back,but as long as he does it I don´t care!:thumbup: 
If he only realised what us wome go through, at least the doctor won´t see his "little man" while with us doctors get to see far too much :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Ooooops... Ok :blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:

Omg that's were I am going wrong ,oh gets a bj every time :haha::winkwink::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:
> 
> Omg that's were I am going wrong ,oh gets a bj every time :haha::winkwink::blush:Click to expand...

Just wipe it off before he sticks it in....:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:
> 
> Omg that's were I am going wrong ,oh gets a bj every time :haha::winkwink::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wipe it off before he sticks it in....:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Wipe wot off ?the coq ???:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Both of you, if need be....:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Both of you, if need be....:haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I


Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sus, just remember, saliva kills sperm. Don't help him like that.:blush::haha:
> 
> Omg that's were I am going wrong ,oh gets a bj every time :haha::winkwink::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wipe it off before he sticks it in....:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> Wipe wo:haha:t:haha: off ?the coq ???:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: oh girls i cant stop laughing!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Look at this I leave you alone for one evening and it gets all rude in here! Hehe I was drinking my miso and I had to stop when I got to the bit about the wiping off the coq! Worried it would go up my nose when I laughed.


----------



## NorthStar

We'll have to resurrect the COCK thread I think Nats! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Look at this I leave you alone for one evening and it gets all rude in here! Hehe I was drinking my miso and I had to stop when I got to the bit about the wiping off the coq! Worried it would go up my nose when I laughed.

It's good to have a bit of a laugh ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Natsby

Essential! If I didn´t laugh I´d cry...fortunately I live with my OH who has a real comedy French accent, (I mean he is French) and some of the things he says has me in stitches. In the end I had to tall him it was a "mustache" and not a "mistake" in case he mentioned to the person in question what a big mistake he had.


----------



## Natsby

Will someone look at my chart please? It should have dipped today but didn´t. I took a test and BFN but what can make it go up not down?


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Will someone look at my chart please? It should have dipped today but didn´t. I took a test and BFN but what can make it go up not down?

Restless sleep, and an overcuddly OH can sometimes cause my temp to spike :haha: Did you sleep ok?

And a couple of drinks will do it as well


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Will someone look at my chart please? It should have dipped today but didn´t. I took a test and BFN but what can make it go up not down?

Are we talking about se coq or se temp :haha:


----------



## Natsby

hahaha Ze Temp. Although the Cock has just arrived by post yay!!

I slept for a long time, about ten hours, and woke up at six to pee but then went back to sleep again, maybe that is what did it.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> hahaha Ze Temp. Although the Cock has just arrived by post yay!!
> 
> I slept for a long time, about ten hours, and woke up at six to pee but then went back to sleep again, maybe that is what did it.

Yea nats that has happened to me if I have a lie in and am up during the night ,am still silently hopeful for you thou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep one temp alone isn't conclusive, so will have to see what tomorrow brings.

Sometimes I temp before I get up for the toilet and then again once I wake up - but in the LP it's not important really, you've confirmed Ov so that's the main thing.

This month I'll probably stop temping at the 3DPO mark, I think


----------



## readyformore

I find temping to be really subjective. I know that it shouldn't be, but it is. 

For example, I know ov time is close. Yesterday, I coudln't sleep well b/c I really wanted to confirm if I had a temp rise. So was the rise in temp from poor sleep, or ovulation?
Today, I took it a few times in an hour span. I ranged by 2.5 degrees in an hour. Which is accurate? That's a big difference when you are saying that one is at coverline and the other is well above.

I have disagreed with FF on more than one occasion. 

I find that temping is helpful for a broadview, but not very helpful about pinpointing a particular day. 

Good luck Nats.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Talking about doctor´s appointments I have an update. I am phoning for my hormone reulsts tomorrow and my OH´s brother is going to ask his doctor friend to get me an appointment with the FS, jumping the NHS waiting list! I will probably have to pay the first appointment private but I will be seen quicker :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:
> 
> A bit nervous about my results tomorrow though...:wacko:

Just wanted to tell you good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: I could not stop laughing reading the thread on the train, the other passengers must think I am a right werido :haha: So funny how saucy it can get here. Love the humour though! 

Well I had my blood results today and the doctor sounded very pleased.
They did an HGC test to check there were not remains of the molar pregnacy, obviosly that was negative, they like to do that as a routine test. but the other results at 8dpo came as follows:

FSH 2.2 which he was very happy about
Oestrogen, I did not catch the number but he said it was normal for 8dpo
Progesterone 14.4 he said that was a really good level as well for the time of the month.

I don´t really understand what the numbers mean but the doctor was very pleased (it was the nice doctor again fortunately) so ... :happydance::happydance:

He said the next step was to do a scan to see if anything was interfering with conception ie cysts, and try to catch a day 3 test to compare the 8 dpo blood. 

More good news, my OH has decided to have his SA done now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Let´s hope he is ok as well. so far I think he might be the one who has problems with his swimmers :cry:


----------



## Sus09

Thank you all girlies for wishing me good luck. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay Sus, that all sounds really positive :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

He might not have a problem Sus. :hugs:

Just wait and see.


----------



## keekeesaurus

That's brilliant sus, I'm so pleased for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Yes all sounds good Sus, one step closer to your BFP. Remind me again how long have you guys been TTC ?
Great Oh has agreed to the SA, I hope it is good news too.


----------



## Sus09

Almost a year now, 6 months TTC with temping, opks etc and 5 months before that NTNP, we started early this year.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Almost a year now, 6 months TTC with temping, opks etc and 5 months before that NTNP, we started early this year.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Well a year is average, so you might not have any problems at all, here´s hoping, then it might be your turn soon!!!! I really hope so, in the meantime at least you are getting everything checked out and that is always a good idea.


----------



## Sus09

My OH has booked a doctors appt to have an SA done, on his own, without me having to nag at him!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> My OH has booked a doctors appt to have an SA done, on his own, without me having to nag at him!!! :happydance:

:thumbup: Fantastic!!!! Just caught up and so pleased that your results are good too :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> My OH has booked a doctors appt to have an SA done, on his own, without me having to nag at him!!! :happydance:

There u go ,he's saved from a beating from me then :haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus09 said:


> My OH has booked a doctors appt to have an SA done, on his own, without me having to nag at him!!! :happydance:

:happydance: there you go, he's surpised you Sus!


----------



## keekeesaurus

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay sus! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thank you!, things are looking up:thumbup:

I am so excited, he is going on the 15th to have it done :happydance: 

He proobably did it ot avoid T kicking him on the Backside :haha::haha::blush:

So, we should know before the new year if he is ok, or needs more Coq:xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thank you!, things are looking up:thumbup:
> 
> I am so excited, he is going on the 15th to have it done :happydance:
> 
> He proobably did it ot avoid T kicking him on the Backside :haha::haha::blush:
> 
> So, we should know before the new year if he is ok, or needs more Coq:xmas13:

Yep he knows I have a mean left foot :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!, things are looking up:thumbup:
> 
> I am so excited, he is going on the 15th to have it done :happydance:
> 
> He proobably did it ot avoid T kicking him on the Backside :haha::haha::blush:
> 
> So, we should know before the new year if he is ok, or needs more Coq:xmas13:
> 
> Yep he knows I have a mean left foot :haha:Click to expand...

:winkwink::haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Great news sus ,am getting excited as I think the new year is gonna bring good news for all of us ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Great news sus ,am getting excited as I think the new year is gonna bring good news for all of us ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! 2012 has to bring good news for ALL of us :happydance::happydance::happydance:I have that feeling! 
Can you imagine Dmom´s UK tour with all of us with a bump! the group photo would be hilarious! :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Thank you!, things are looking up:thumbup:
> 
> I am so excited, he is going on the 15th to have it done :happydance:
> 
> He proobably did it ot avoid T kicking him on the Backside :haha::haha::blush:
> 
> So, we should know before the new year if he is ok, or needs more Coq:xmas13:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay sus! Way to go girl :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

My Oh asked me to make him a doctors appointment for next week :happydance:

I don't think he can do the SA this time due to only having 1 week off, but at least he will have the forms and the jizz pot ready for next time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NS yay! :happydance: It's a real jizz-a-thon on here today.


----------



## NorthStar

Jizz-a-thon :rofl::rofl:

It's Jizz Tastic keeks (well if this website is _Mom_tastic....)


----------



## Jax41

A Hatrick! Mr Sus, Mr Keeks and Mr Northstar!!! :happydance::happydance:

I have everything Xed that all come back with swimmingly super news!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Swimmingly...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Swimmingly...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

....couldn't resist it :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Natsby

On your marks, get set, JIZZ!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> On your marks, get set, JIZZ!

:rofl:

No matter how crap I feel, I can count on this forum to make me roffle.


----------



## Sus09

I second what keeks says, never mind how down or tired your are reading these threads make me laugh! this thread has got all jizztastic :xmas13::xmas13:

Ladies I love you all loads, love the sense of humour!

My OH is all worried about having to Jizz at the doctor´s, but fair play, he does not want me to get/drop the pot for him, hew will do it himself! both drop the pot and the Jizz :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Natsby said:


> On your marks, get set, JIZZ!

:haha::haha::haha: No, stop, I'm still trying to get over "jizz pot"!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://natural-fertility-info.com/

For anyone interested.


----------



## Sus09

Thank you Dmom!:thumbup:

I am tempted to start temping... however I know it will stress me... :wacko: 
A month off temping is doing me good...

BTW, does anybody´s LP length changes? mine varies from 13 to 16 days... FF tells me that is not what should happen, that it should stay the same?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine fluctuates as well and I personally think FF can suck it, lol. 

Both of us have had tests that came back fine; let's not worry about this one.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Mine fluctuates as well and I personally think FF can suck it, lol.
> 
> Both of us have had tests that came back fine; let's not worry about this one.

That is what I thought, my doctor has never been concern about my LP. I thought that was a weird one of FF :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

My lp changes too sus going anything from 11-16 days ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I find that website interesting, 
Have you tried any of their tips?
With me being obsessed with healthy food and natural things I think it is good! Saying this I need to lose few pounds, as all I eat in work is rubbish lately due to lack of time for lunch:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just found the website last night and was looking more at the supplement info; it's about the best that I have found, regarding recommended dosages.

If you are talking about the fertility diet, I think it might be a little much.


----------



## Sus09

Actually I was looking at the suplements myself, have not got to read the diet yet.
Athough I have downloaded the recipes, to look at. Not for fertility reasons, but I might find some healthy recipes there.


----------



## dachsundmom

The website has the fertility diet and a gluten free diet....I guess those with celiacs canhave infertility issues.

I did order some vitex today, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sus09

I was reading about Maca there, as I am taking it as well as my OH.
I will read about VITEX now just to see what it is. 

gluten free diet! I will have a look at that, interesting!


----------



## dachsundmom

I wouldn't go GF without a diagnosis, bc you will have to take more supplements to make up for what is missing in the GF diet.

I was going to order maca, but NS told me today that it's a stimulant and I don't want to interrupt my sleep or raise my blood pressure.


----------



## Sus09

It is my colleague who suffers from gluten intolerance, I am will email the link to her.

Yes, I can see the effect of Maca as a stimulant... I have noticed (although I don´t see any change on my OH) 

I am worried about my blood pressure going up, I am keeping an eye on that one. However one of the reasons I am taking it is because my doctor has reduced my cytalopram dose, as he is not too sure if it would have a negative effect on the baby if I conceived. I noticed the change when they reduced the does, I had a very dark week! and Since Maca I am feeling a bit better. 

It is maybe just in my head, but it works:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you feel good, then carry on, lol. :hugs::hugs:

I have to be careful with those types of sites, bc I'll start buying every supplement I can get my hands on, lol.


----------



## Sus09

lol I am the same! I want everything now,

At this rate my OH and I will be rattling:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, the place where I bought my supplements today, turns out to be the US division of Holland and Barret. I hear you girls talk about them, so I assume the company is good?


----------



## Sus09

I find it very good, I buy my suplements there and some healthy foods as well. I try not to go too often as I always end up spending a lot and leaving with a bag full of items lol

Now I am getting paranoid! I am not going to carry on reading about the fertility diet! I get obsessed with healthy / unhealthy food so better not go there:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yeah, don't read it....you'll start fearing all forms of soy.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha: True

OMG I want all the suplements now:blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I kinda see myself on the website and making a list of things to order in the morning. Do you think it's weird if I ask for supplements as my Xmas gift?:wacko::haha:


----------



## Dylis

Not sure if I'm on the right thread, but I've pulled my neck out of sand and booked doc's appoint for tues. I've been ttc for 2 yrs but properly for 14 mnths and today realised I need for my sanity to see if anything wrong. On checking threads and posts for things to ask I see people get bloods done on certain cycle days. When I go it will be cd14 will this be ok or should I make another at beginning of cycle???? Hopefullly this makes sense


----------



## dachsundmom

BC this is your 1st appointment, I am not sure if blood work will get done...typically tests are done on CD3 and CD21. Your doc might just examine you and wait for the testing...CD21, really should read 7DPO; so if you OV on CD18, you won't have this test done until CD25...if this makes any sense, LOL.


----------



## Dylis

I didn't think about it when I booked the appointment it was a now or never moment. I think I'll go anyway might do some thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I think you might have misunderstood...by all means, go to the appointment and the doctor will just line everything up then and go over it with you.

I am so sorry if I confused you at all.:flower:


----------



## Dylis

Thank you, as you say least it will get things in motion. And after reading that fertility site will get some royal jelly and look into maca


----------



## dachsundmom

Dylis said:


> Thank you, as you say least it will get things in motion. And after reading that fertility site will get some royal jelly and look into maca

With the royal jelly, just please be careful. If you are estrogen dominant, it could make matters worse.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dylis, they wont take bloods at your first appointment. They will gather information and then arrange what they want to do. I think timing is great as probably you can time your 7dpo bloods just after your first appointment. 

I totally second what Dmom says, be careful with suplements, wait until you get blood tesults. Maca is ok but dont take royal jelly jet just in case.

A bit of advise, dont forget that your OH needs to be tested as well. I took it all on myself and was afraid to ask him to be tested as well. Male factor is also important! Xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

With the maca you also have to be careful, as a stimulant it is bad news for anyone suffering from sleep disorder, anxiety or high blood pressure.

For everyone else it's fine :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Oh no! I suffer from anxiety and tend to have high blood pressure :-( i have to monitor maca effects then!


----------



## NorthStar

Sus, how long have you been taking it?

2 out of 3 risk factors, hmmm I'm not sure that it's a great idea for you then, particularly considering the stress you're under at work

I only found this out about maca yesterday btw.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> With the maca you also have to be careful, as a stimulant it is bad news for anyone suffering from sleep disorder, anxiety or high blood pressure.
> 
> For everyone else it's fine :thumbup:

Am a bit worried now as oh has high blood pressure ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> With the maca you also have to be careful, as a stimulant it is bad news for anyone suffering from sleep disorder, anxiety or high blood pressure.
> 
> For everyone else it's fine :thumbup:
> 
> Am a bit worried now as oh has high blood pressure ,:nope:Click to expand...

Does he monitor it at home?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I think I am going to give Maca a miss, Northstar is right, I am going through too much stress now and it is only going to increase so the last thing I need now is a stimulant.

On the positive side I have given a scan date on the 25th of January so we will find out how things are inside me!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Ah, and also the private FE has contacted me, (via my OH´s brother) and said to phone him for an appointment, so maybe I will be able to see him before my scan or even have my scan even sooner.

Coincidece the two things happening at the same time!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Maca made me break out.


----------



## Sus09

What do you mean?


----------



## Sus09

Now I freaked out, so I stopped Maca, at least for now! I am stressed enought to get higher BP and more anxiety! 

My OH is taking double dose though:haha::haha::haha: 
Jokes appart he says that he has read somewhere that during fertile times it is good for him to take two tablets a day? :shrug: No clue where he read that though!

By the way what is that suplement called "fertile CM", my BFF today asked me if I was taking that as she took it before she got Pg with her little girl. I don´t have a clue what that is.


----------



## dachsundmom

To the best of my knowledge, Fertile CM, is made by the same people who make Fertilaid....let me look for the ingredient list online...there is something about it I found odd, but I cannot remember exactly what it was...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.fertilecm.com/formula.htm

Save your $ and just buy L-argenine on it's own...the acidophilous can be bought for about $5 or you can eat yogurt.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.topconsumerreviews.com/infertility-women/detailed-reviews.php#fertile_cm


----------



## Sus09

Great Reviews:thumbup: 
When my friend mentioned it I thought it was going to be something like Preseed, pass on more tablets for me! 
So far CoQ10, folic acid and Vitamin C for me, as I have just dropped Maca. 
This until I get to see my doctor in January and then I will decide what I take depending on the results.


----------



## dachsundmom

I bought some vitex, so we'll see how that goes...I haven't heard of anyone growing a beard from it, so I think it should be ok.


----------



## Sus09

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

We are all obsessed about growing beards now! 
Let me know how that Vitex works for you. Funny enough the nurse who took my bloods mentioned that suplement to me, she rated it quite highly.


----------



## dachsundmom

What did she say about it?


----------



## SWLondonMum

OK I've got an appointment to see my GP Thurs...this is my main hope (long story but FS said my egg quality is low based on tests 4yrs ago and before running tests said my best bet was private IVF - I'm 39 so don't qualify for NHS IVF)...I've had Day 3 and Day 21 bloods and DH has had SA - he's getting results Weds (3 months wait for my scan so wont have that). The only treatment I could have is Clomid (only if they decide it's not too risky, obviously don't want to take it if it;s not suitable) but FS was a bit vague and just seemed keen for me to go away and be seen privately. Also have some endo symptoms which I'm going to mention as if I have it and can be treated that may help...maybe clutching at straws but I might as well get whatever I can before deciding whether to get private treatment (we're going to think about it after Xmas)
Wish me luck!! We're going to keep trying naturally whatever the doc says but I really hope they can do something for me!!


----------



## Sus09

Well we started talking about suplements, as she asked if I was taking any, and she mentioned Vitex. (On my bloodwoork form it said suspected PCOS) 
She said that she had met few ladies in the surgery that had been taking it and had been TTC for a long while and they all said it was a good natural product for TTC. I have to admit I did not pay much attention as at that point I did not know what Vitex was. Just googled it after my appointment to find out more about it. 

I can always ask her for more information, as I am seeing that nurse soon.


----------



## Sus09

SWLondonMum said:


> OK I've got an appointment to see my GP Thurs...this is my main hope (long story but FS said my egg quality is low based on tests 4yrs ago and before running tests said my best bet was private IVF - I'm 39 so don't qualify for NHS IVF)...I've had Day 3 and Day 21 bloods and DH has had SA - he's getting results Weds (3 months wait for my scan so wont have that). The only treatment I could have is Clomid (only if they decide it's not too risky, obviously don't want to take it if it;s not suitable) but FS was a bit vague and just seemed keen for me to go away and be seen privately. Also have some endo symptoms which I'm going to mention as if I have it and can be treated that may help...maybe clutching at straws but I might as well get whatever I can before deciding whether to get private treatment (we're going to think about it after Xmas)
> Wish me luck!! We're going to keep trying naturally whatever the doc says but I really hope they can do something for me!!

:saywhat: My understanding was that you were entitled to at least one round of IVF via NHS till the age of 40, so you being 39 you would have been entitled to it? 

what test did they carry out to conclude that you have poor quality eggs?
Sorry for asking but I am very cynical about the NHS these days. 

Have you had your Day 3 and your day 21 blood results yet? 

On the other hand I am sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Sus09 said:


> SWLondonMum said:
> 
> 
> OK I've got an appointment to see my GP Thurs...this is my main hope (long story but FS said my egg quality is low based on tests 4yrs ago and before running tests said my best bet was private IVF - I'm 39 so don't qualify for NHS IVF)...I've had Day 3 and Day 21 bloods and DH has had SA - he's getting results Weds (3 months wait for my scan so wont have that). The only treatment I could have is Clomid (only if they decide it's not too risky, obviously don't want to take it if it;s not suitable) but FS was a bit vague and just seemed keen for me to go away and be seen privately. Also have some endo symptoms which I'm going to mention as if I have it and can be treated that may help...maybe clutching at straws but I might as well get whatever I can before deciding whether to get private treatment (we're going to think about it after Xmas)
> Wish me luck!! We're going to keep trying naturally whatever the doc says but I really hope they can do something for me!!
> 
> :saywhat: My understanding was that you were entitled to at least one round of IVF via NHS till the age of 40, so you being 39 you would have been entitled to it?
> 
> what test did they carry out to conclude that you have poor quality eggs?
> Sorry for asking but I am very cynical about the NHS these days.
> 
> Have you had your Day 3 and your day 21 blood results yet?
> 
> On the other hand I am sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Maybe it depends by area...postcode lottery etc! And I have a DS1 which I guess could affect it anyway??? The tests were done 4yrs ago just before I got pregnant with DS1 - can;t actually remember (probably because I got pregnant so didn't follow it up and neither did the FS (would have been helpful to know if my fertility was low as I would have TTC again straight away obviously! I had bloods (presumably Day 3/21) and a HSG which was clear. I have no idea which test told me my egg quality was low but when I saw the FS this time he said that it was slightly low then and 4yrs later would expect it to be considerably lower. So Im now being tested again to find how much lower. The hospital sent my bloods results Fri as my follow up is end Feb (yep 4mths after my first meeting with FS -fantastic! - maybe they want me to hit 40 before I see them again so they dont have to give me free IVF and were lying about the 39 thing :rofl:
By the way he told me about the 39 rule when I was 38....3 days before my 39th birthday :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cry:
I don't have much faith in the NHS fertility treatment - I understand if they can't give free treatment to everyone but if they tested everyone properly then at least people could decide whether to pay for treatment if they needed it. A friend of mine was going to do IVF and after paying for the first tests she found out she didn't need it and just needed some simple treatment which was much cheaper - if she hadn't considered private IVF she might never have known.
Another friend did 3 rounds of IVF and said the most expensive private one was much better than the free NHS round & private via NHS hospital -more thorough testing, monitoring, drugs given, advice and she ended up carrying a successful pregnancy with this one.
I would consider private testing as if I found out what the problem was (if any) then I could at least make an informed decision whether to go ahead with private treatment, rather than just beign told by someone who has hardly any info that I need IVF. He did recommend a private AMH test.
Thanks again for the :dust: it's amazing how you can feel ok about everything then suddenly get a bit freaked before an appointment/test - hits home a bit! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well rescuing my thread...

My OH is going to the doctor today to start his tests:wohoo::wohoo:

Finally he is going!!! He will ask for an SA and will talk about his performance issues during my ov. time.

AFM I have my scan on the 25th of January and hopefully they will do a Day 3 blood test as well. So January seems full of appoitments for me...

How is everyone else doing with their doctor appoitments?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Well my FS appointment is in a months time :happydance: my OH should be doing his SA next weel :happydance:

In the meantime I got really sick of waiting for my cycle to sort itself out with the realisation that with D's shift change this month we were going to be OUT for the next few months on the timing so I went to a private GP (cost £60 if anyone in the UK is thinking of doing this).

The private GP was lovely and there was a much better class of magazine in the waiting room (Country Homes and Gardens, oooh house porn :thumbup:) and she thinks its ridiculous to wait several months for nature to oblige. I asked for stimm drugs and she wasn't comfortable with writing a script for Tamoxifen as it's not something she's ever prescribed for fertility, so she has give me Clomid instead, for 2 months.

I start the Clomid tonight, and FX it will bring Ov forward (Cd18 last month :cry:) as D will be leaving first thing on CD15. It's got to be worth a try anyway, at least this way I feel like I'm doing SOMETHING. This stupid delayed Ov shit has got to stop, CD18-20 is way too late on a 18 day cycle and it's all bullshit, so I just hope it fixes things :growlmad:

Anyway for other UK'ers it is well worth looking at the user pays system, if you can't get help from the NHS.


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Good to know Northstar, thanks for the info. Did the £60 include your drugs too?

Sus :thumbup: fab news!!


----------



## NorthStar

Nah the drugs were separate, a private prescription for 2 months worth of CMD cost a whole £5. So we're not talking big biccies here Jax.

£65 would barely keep me in hair product for a month :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks NorthStar, thet is great information.

You know girls? I would love to be a fly on the wall when my oh is at the doctors today lol


----------



## Jax41

Sus, I bet! Will he come home and talk to you honestly about it or will it be like trying to get blood out of a stone?
xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well rescuing my thread...
> 
> My OH is going to the doctor today to start his tests:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Finally he is going!!! He will ask for an SA and will talk about his performance issues during my ov. time.
> 
> AFM I have my scan on the 25th of January and hopefully they will do a Day 3 blood test as well. So January seems full of appoitments for me...
> 
> How is everyone else doing with their doctor appoitments?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:That's fantastic babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

N.s great news for you going private ,good for you ,good luck on the clomid ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Sus, I bet! Will he come home and talk to you honestly about it or will it be like trying to get blood out of a stone?
> xXx

Actually he was quite honest about it. He explained all what happened in detail, and for him that is very unusual.

He told the doctor that so far my tests have come back fine and that he thinks it might be him who has issues.

Anyway, his doctor was an idiot, he wouldnt give G a pot. He said that the procedure at the NHS has changed and now before he is given a pot he needs to have a fertility.appointment? What? Come one, he only.needs to jizz in the pot!!! 

Anyway doctor, a bloke... was telling G that it was probably me who has fertility.issues although G insisted that my tests were fine.

Anyway now G has to have a telephone consultation with this doctor on tuesday to see if he decides to give him a pot to jizz in!!!!

NorthStar, how did you go private with a GP? I think we will have to do that for G to have his SA done!


----------



## Jax41

Sus, three little words - FFS!!!!!! Why oh why is this whole process so flamin frustrating! I got told by my GP that DH had to do his SA before an FS would see me/us, why don't they all sing from the same song sheet god only knows!

Keep going hun, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Sus,

My OH went to an NHS GP, who gave him a pot (no baggie though but I've got one out the cupboard just in case!) all labelled so he only has to drop it off, he does NOT have to see a FS, because this is bog standard kind of stuff, that GP sounds WRONG. It's a waste of time waiting for a FS just to jizz in a pot :growlmad:

At this stage it is ME who sees the FS.

For a private GP consult I just googled private GPS+ Glasgow and found a few different ones, I just picked one I liked the sound of, couldn't have been easier got an appointment right away and just paid for the doctor and the private prescription.

I walked away thinking I might just do that in future it's a lot easier and more civilised than NHS :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, Northstar's right, this GP doesn't sound like he know's what he's on about :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

Well, what is an FH going to do with my OH? Carry our day 3 and 7dpo tests on him?!?! Lol that was stupid.

It took lots of courage of my OH to go to ask for an SA and lucky him he got this idiot!!

I am angry with that doctor. Lets hope on Tuesday he tells G to go and collect his pot for the jizz.


----------



## NorthStar

That is terrible Sus, and in the same week that Mr DM had his lab debacle :nope: people working around these fertility issues need to be a lot more informed and sensitive :growlmad:

You can get the SA test done at a private GP or fertility clinic, the specialist one I'm looking at charges £150. It is a bit ridiculous though that the GP was such an idiot :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, the only thing that comes to mind, is that the GP isn't comfortable with this and wants G to use a fertility urologist. In a perfect world, that is what N would have done, but his insurance is military and it's a totally different world than civilian insurance; it was easier to get my doc to write the orders.

My guess is that the GP could order the test, but has no experience with the results or how to treat it should G have an issue; I am not making excuses for him, but you don't want an inexperienced doc anywhere near G's SA.

NS...for the love of God, take a zip lock bag with you!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm a bit shocked and stunned though, because I read an article this week that something like 34% of all couples in the UK have fertility issues, you'd think that the GPs would be a bit more experienced in this stuff as a result :wacko:

We have snow everywhere so no attempt at SA will be done in my house today, FX for a thaw over the weekend.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to try for Monday?

Your system is so much different than ours; an American GP wouldn't really be expected to do much of anything besides routine healthcare.

But, our access to specialists is much easier bc it's a pay to play system.


----------



## Desperado167

O sus you and your poor oh :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Are you going to try for Monday?
> 
> Your system is so much different than ours; an American GP wouldn't really be expected to do much of anything besides routine healthcare.
> 
> But, our access to specialists is much easier bc it's a pay to play system.

I'm not sure about Monday, it will depend on what activities occur this weekend, hmmm, we will have to schedule some kind or release for tonight if he's doing the SA monday. He already has a dentist appointment.

Will have to look into the logisitics......:wacko:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Lots of positive goings-on here lately. :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Sorry to hear that Sus, considering how clever you have to be to get into med school it is amazing how many of them are idiots! I hope you can sort it out soon.:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Jax41 said:


> Sus, three little words - FFS!!!!!! Why oh why is this whole process so flamin frustrating! I got told by my GP that DH had to do his SA before an FS would see me/us, why don't they all sing from the same song sheet god only knows!
> 
> Keep going hun, :hugs::hugs:

I hate bureaucracy. :nope:


----------



## Sus09

Hi:xmas3:

At last I have some time to myself! what a week!!

Well, yes, My poor OH... it took him ages to find courage to ask for an SA and now he gets this:dohh: 
Fortunately he has been quite positive about it, the only thing is now thanks to that doctor he won´t have is SA done till the new year :cry:

What really annoyed me is that the doctor implied that it was impossible for G to have the problem, that it had to be me... :growlmad: fortunately G insisted on his SA.

Maybe the policies are different in Wales:shrug: but I am sure that we will find that the doctor was wrong.

Hey ho! can´t do anything now anyway.


----------



## readyformore

I don't understand why it's so stinking difficult for people to count sperm!

What's the big deal! Put on gloves.......put them under the microscope......count them......see if they look normal........see if they swim...wash your hands and go get some lunch.

Why does everyone make it so complicated? :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> I don't understand why it's so stinking difficult for people to count sperm!
> 
> What's the big deal! Put on gloves.......put them under the microscope......count them......see if they look normal........see if they swim...wash your hands and go get some lunch.
> 
> Why does everyone make it so complicated? :dohh:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

So funny, but yet SOOOOOO true! 
How are you ready? :flower::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I am stunned at the trouble some of you ladies' OHs are having with what should be one of the simplest fertility tests :growlmad::nope:. What is wrong with these people! Damn. We are often willing enough to go along with whatever but our OHs are a different thing entirely and it often takes a lot of badgering/weeping/shouting/cajoling/threatening to get them to do the SA in the first place. FFS. Last thing you need is some arsehole throwing obstacles in your way :hugs:.

I have one more test to go, the dreaded HSG. Although my boss (who's a consultant sonographer) has offered to do a HyCoSy if the FS is happy with that. I spoke to the FS sec and she was going to ask him and ring me back but haven't heard from her (that was a week ago) so I guess I'll ring her again in the new year. I don't care what I have done. I just can't be doing with titting about. Actually, maybe I'll phone her next week and ask for my bloods/OHs SA at the same time.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keek, can your manager open your tubes if she sees a blockage? That's one benefit to the HSG, your tubes get flushed. I just hate to see you have to have two procedures, if you only need one.

The HSG isn't bad at all.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wot is the Hsg!?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dye is pushed through your tubes; it looks for blockages, but clears them at the same time. There is a theory that you are more fertile afterwards bc the tubes are nice and clean.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Dye is pushed through your tubes; it looks for blockages, but clears them at the same time. There is a theory that you are more fertile afterwards bc the tubes are nice and clean.

:thumbup:I had a camera inserted in my womb ,it was no problem at all and I worried myself sick before it :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks dmom :hugs:. I know with the HyCoSy they flush some bubbly dye up there but I'm not sure if that actually flushes the tubes as well as a HSG? (I haven't worked on a HyCoSy list for years so I'm not well up on them.) Plus, the HSG can see uterine abnormalities (like polyps) and the HyCoSy can't. 
I like the idea of a good flush out :thumbup:. Especially if all our other tests are ok. I know that the Trust I'm under doesn't do HyCoSy's so maybe the FS will want me to have the HSG anyway. Think my boss was just trying to help out knowing that the wait for HSGs is looooong. I don't want more procedures than I need either lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I might have to have an HSG after they do my scan. I had the camera inside years ago and that came fine, however things do change!

Keeks when did you say your tests were?

Dmom, you do have a point, probably G's doctor is not experienced enough and that is why he made him wait.

As Keeks said though what annoyed me was the fact that it took months and lots of arguments for G to decide to have his SA and when he goes he leaves without one! 

I still would have loved to bee a fly on the wall when he was there lol!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Keeks when did you say your tests were?

Had my day 21 bloods last cycle, the day 3 ones this cycle + AMH (I'm 10DPO now) and OH's SA 2 weeks ago or so....scan was this last wednesday. I haven't phoned for any results yet, I'm not sure if they will give them over the phone or if I have to wait till I see the FS again. I don't see the FS till I've had the HSG but not had a letter about that yet. I guess I'm too impatient lol but when you've only one test to go YOU JUST WANT IT DONE. Dammit.


----------



## Sus09

I understand how you feel, it all seems such a slow process doesn´t it?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi all, hope everyone's doing well. I can hardly keep up with all the BFPs!!!!!! :wohoo: They really cheered me up this weekend.

I haven't had any doctor appointments lately (thank goodness, I had enough done to me lately to last me a while) but had to call the doctor Friday as my AF arrived. I was sort of frightened as I'm taking cyclic noresthirone and was only on the 8th day of a 14-day prescription, so nothing should have happened until a couple of days after I stopped it. I couldn't understand it! But the doctor told me to stop taking it and let it happen. :happydance: I start it again on my next CD12. It's my first spontaneous AF since August and let me tell you, it's been a killer. For my poor DH, too. :blush:

I'm now on CD4 and will start testing with OPKs later this week, but the doctor wants me to come in on CD12 and ~CD17 for an ultrasound to see if I ovulated or not.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

OK so the timing is not great, but at least it's some progress on your cycle AnnaLaura :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I agree with NorthStar there has been Progress on your cycle!That is good news:thumbup:

Keep us updated on your scans, hopefully the doctor will give you good news :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> What really annoyed me is that the doctor implied that it was impossible for G to have the problem, that it had to be me... :growlmad: fortunately G insisted on his SA.

Hope you find another doctor. This one must have been studying medical books from the time of Henry VIII. If you see him again tell him we've moved on since then. :nope: But good for your OH, that he insisted. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

That is the thing AnnaLaura... we have different doctors. Mine is really good but his is just an idiot! Now OH has to wait for tomorrow to see if they are going to give him a pot or not...

My OH is taking it with a pinch of salt and even said if they don´t give him a pot he will ask if he can jizz over the phone for his SA:haha::haha:

It is obviously a sarcastic joke as we don´t understand why my OH has to have a phone conslutation about his SA :dohh: 

Never mind, we will know more tomorrow


----------



## Sus09

We have had the update on the SA today. Finally G had his "telephone consultation" which meant 30 seconds of nonsense really...

Basically the doctor told G that in order to have an SA done he has referred him to the IVF clinic...:saywhat: :xmas1: THE IVF CLINIC! just to have a simple SA?!?!?!?!?

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: not funny really :cry:

I am so angry, I don´t know if I have to laugh, cry, rant, scream... I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not been fully tested yet, and he has only requested for an SA, a pot for his SA for God´s sake! And we have not even thought about IVF!!:cry:

Come on, it is the NHS and it is Wales, by the time G gets an appointment for his SA I will be probalbly in menopause!!! As the waiting list is so long that all of G´s hair will be grey when he manages to jizz in a pot :haha::nope:

Honestly I cannot believe what they told him! 
Are any of the ladies in the UK having similar issues or is it just that my OH has encountered the biggest Idiot as his GP? :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, pay the money for a private jizz test. You work very hard for a good reason, now spend your paycheck.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

B, I am going to look for private SA... As you say I work too hard and it is my "treat" I cannot wait 6 moths for him just to get an appoitment and if he had the issues we would rather know now. 

I find it so ridiculous!!! I did not expect that at all!


----------



## LLbean

I agree with B...pay for private...that is BS!!!!


----------



## Sus09

LL, yes, It is all BS!!!!!!!!! I just fancy going to his GP and complain!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I know that the American mentality on healthcare is a lot different, bc we are part of a pay to play system.

It probably feels as if NHS owes you this one bc you pay your fair share, but this is not the time to quibble; when you get the SA, good, bad, or indifferent, you will know where you stand and that's priceless.

As far as I have read, you are not looking at spending more than you would for a nice meal out and a few drinks.

Totally worth it.:hugs::hugs:

Granted, the bad will make you want to kill G, but that's for another converstaion.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well I have already enquired online about G´s SA and a full hormone test and bloodwork for me. I found a Private clinic online that specialises in fertility so hopefully they will contact me this week. I have the phone number so I might phone them tomorrow as well. 

I don´t mind paying at this stage.

B, you are right, we pay so many taxes, but I would rather them to be honest and say that it is best for us to pay private to get the results quicker than mess us around with stupid waiting lists and IVF clinics... If I was 24 I would not mind but at our age time is precious!!


----------



## Sus09

I have just read that this procdure of doing SA in the IVF clinic only applies to Cardiff and The Vale, which means if I lived in the city next to this one I would have it via normal procedure!! Postcode lottery:dohh:

Anyway, the doctor was not an idiot after all, however I am still going private at this stage.


----------



## littlepeps

Hi there .. I went to see my Dr a few weeks ago and my blood results came back ... everything is fine, thyroid, liver etc .... and my testosterone level is NORMAL !!!! .. have they not noticed my lovely muzzy and beard !!! ..... :wacko:... making an appointment to see the Dr again to see where we go next


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Why does everything have to be so difficult!:nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> LL, yes, It is all BS!!!!!!!!! I just fancy going to his GP and complain!

You should!!!!!



Sus09 said:


> I have just read that this procdure of doing SA in the IVF clinic only applies to Cardiff and The Vale, which means if I lived in the city next to this one I would have it via normal procedure!! Postcode lottery:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, the doctor was not an idiot after all, however I am still going private at this stage.

What do you need right now? A hormone workup for you (day 3 and day 21 tests?) and a SA? After that, what do you think you'll do?


----------



## Sus09

Anna Laura,
I had my day 21 (7dpo) tests already, and I have a scan on the 25th of January. 
I still need to do my day 3 tests. 
My day 21 tests came back fine. 
We need his SA to see if there is a male factor.

My OH and I have been talking about what to do after the tests, and surprisingly my OH is willing to go through IUI or IVF if we need to. That was a nice surprise for me as it took me ages to convince him to go for an SA!!


----------



## Indigo77

Sus....how frustrating! :hugs: so glad you're going private. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus I can't believe the crap your poor OH is having to go through to JIAC!:nope::wacko:

It seems like a massive waste of the taxpayers money when a simple cup and a very straightforward lab test would tell you where you are at.

As far as I'm concerned my private GP last week was money well spent, I am also used to a more user pays type of healthcare (Australia) so I'd rather just pay than be dicked around.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks NorthStar

To be honest, when I lived in Spain I payed private insurance and I had whatever I wanted paying... so I have to do the same here as otherwise my OH will get all stressed! Hard enough it is for him to have his SA done.

i am sure as you say, that it would be cheaper for the NHS to do the SA in the local lab, rather than wasting specialised appointments at the IVF clinic! Hey Ho! it is their decision.

I am phoning the private clinic tomorrow and will ask for the SA, and if the NHS one comes in few months, if we have not conceived G can have another one done by them as well. 

The simplest thing just seems a nightmare!


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I had private healthcare for years and never really used it, but now in the UK my private healthcare has fertility exclusions.

I am considering getting a referral though for cycle irregularity so maybe I can get a few tests on my private health. But I'll see frst how my FS appointment goes next month.

And yeah it does piss a person off to pay 12% of their income and not be able to get treatment on the NHS but I'm thinking more bigger picture, and D and I reckon we'll spend in the region of £120,000 on this kid so a few hundred for tests is not so much :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Sorry Sus. 
What a PITA.

Maybe we should buy our own microscopes and start educating ourselves on how to perform the actual analysis. At least it would be a nice private collection area. :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Thas is true! G is moaning now as he does not want to pay for his SA and I said exactly what Dmom says, I work hard for a reason, and my reason at the moment is to get help to coneive!

The clinic I found seems good, and near where we live, I only want an SA and some of my tests, I have added up the costs and as you say it is only a couple of hundred of pounds and they are well worth it!! 

You said about cycle regularities... that Is what I used so that my GP started the ball rolling quicker. And the fact is my cycles had been a bit irregular at the time...


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> Sorry Sus.
> What a PITA.
> 
> Maybe we should buy our own microscopes and start educating ourselves on how to perform the actual analysis. At least it would be a nice private collection area. :wacko:

I like the Idea Ready :thumbup:

Why does Wales has to do things in a different way than the rest of the UK! Always the same story :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, will he do it if you pay for it?:nope:


----------



## Sus09

Something to make you all laugh thought... When My OH was told he was referred to the IVF clinic the first thing he said was that I did not have any frozen eggs yet!and asked the doctor if that should be done first:dohh::haha:
He does not get it at all :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, will he do it if you pay for it?:nope:

B, he is just moaning, but when we go he will end up paying for half if not all, I know him, he always does it, I just think he just likes the moan :haha: and obviously see if he can get away from spending the money No chance! :growlmad::haha:

What were you saying beofore about wanting to kill G....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::gun::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:blush::haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Anna Laura,
> I had my day 21 (7dpo) tests already, and I have a scan on the 25th of January.
> I still need to do my day 3 tests.
> My day 21 tests came back fine.
> We need his SA to see if there is a male factor.
> 
> My OH and I have been talking about what to do after the tests, and surprisingly my OH is willing to go through IUI or IVF if we need to. That was a nice surprise for me as it took me ages to convince him to go for an SA!!

We have to get a disease panel (don't know what that's called) consisting of HIV, Hep B and Hep C, which is the law here. Do you know if that's required for fertility treatment in the UK? You could go ahead and do that, too, although I don't know if there's a time limit for it, like a person has to be clear within X number of days/weeks before treatment commences.

Same here, my DH was enthusiastic about the idea of IVF, I was very surprised. I do know he likes the idea of the pre-implantation genetic diagnosis option. Does your DH know he'll have to JIAC haha:, sorry) again for that?

Not sure how it works if there's more than one cycle, if the men have to give a sample each time or they freeze the first one and use it up.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Something to make you all laugh thought... When My OH was told he was referred to the IVF clinic the first thing he said was that I did not have any frozen eggs yet!and asked the doctor if that should be done first:dohh::haha:
> He does not get it at all :haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha: Poor guy!


----------



## Pinky32

Hi girls, mind if I join you?

Ive been ttc for a few months now and had my last AF on 9th november, I ovulated around 23rd nov and all was looking good.

I suddenly started getting light niggling cramps in my abdomen at the end of november, backache (which i never get), nausea and have been sick once, bloated stomach, sensitive stomach.

My AF was due on 8th Dec, i tested and got a faint line, tested the next day and got a faint line then tested the following day and got nothing. When i was5 days late i went to the doctor and he told me 5 days late was too early to test and sent me home!

I waited until i was 11 days late and went back to doctors as the symptoms are still there daily but I had a light bleed when i was 10 days late. He has sent me for a blood test to check if i have any HCG in my body or if its an ectopic pregnancy and i get the results tomorrow - im absolutely terrified

hes made another appt for friday, if the results come back negative then we "need to talk about next step" and if their positive we" need to talk about next step"

my heads all over the place now - cant concentrate on anything and worrying about everything - imagining the worst

sorry to waffle on


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Pinky :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you girls :hugs:

its just so frustrating - i dont even know if the spotting im having (little red in morning and little brown in afternoon) is my AF

if its not my AF then im now 27DPO, 12 days late and CD42


----------



## dachsundmom

Pinky, have you just come off of birth control? Was Monday's temp taken at the right time?


----------



## Pinky32

yes, around August time


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate to say this, but I think your body might still be sorting itself out.:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

oooh really :happydance:

i would be over the moon if a crappy month means im back to normal


----------



## Sus09

Pinky :hugs::hugs: let us know how you get on! 

Anna Laura, it is the same here, they test you for HIV, Hepatitis c and all that. i have had mine done with my day 21,tests.


----------



## dachsundmom

Pinky, what kind of BC were you on?


----------



## Pinky32

cerazette for about 5 (ish) years


----------



## dachsundmom

Pinky, I think that might be it; if you go into the Discussions forum, you will find a thread about that particular pill and the issues that some women have had coming off of it; might be worth checking out.:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

aww thank you hun xx


----------



## Sus09

The private clinic got in touch with me today :happydance::happydance:

They are sending me an information pack today and they said once i read it they will be able to book us in january to have g's SA and a full blood and hormone test for me. Followed by am appointment to tell us what our situation is. It is not as expensive as i thought and it will be money well spent!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> The private clinic got in touch with me today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> They are sending me an information pack today and they said once i read it they will be able to book us in january to have g's SA and a full blood and hormone test for me. Followed by am appointment to tell us what our situation is. It is not as expensive as i thought and it will be money well spent!

That's wonderful! :hugs: It feels good to have a plan.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus that sounds great.

I'm going to see what happens with my NHS appointment next month, but if it's going to take ages then I'll just go to the nearest IVF place and get a private workup :thumbup: no point fannying about at this point really :haha: ITA


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

sounds great Sus...way to go!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> The private clinic got in touch with me today :happydance::happydance:
> 
> They are sending me an information pack today and they said once i read it they will be able to book us in january to have g's SA and a full blood and hormone test for me. Followed by am appointment to tell us what our situation is. It is not as expensive as i thought and it will be money well spent!

Wonderful huni now u can relax and enjoy Xmas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Great news Sus!!


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I am feeling quite happy and excited as the private clinic has responded so quickly. At least we are not going to be waiting months to just see if we are both ok or we have problems.

Yesterday I felt so broody! I was waiting at the cash point and this lady had a new born in the pram, he must have been about a week old sooooo cute! and there is me, green with envy but at the same time it was so sweet...

Jax, I also thing the when, when, WHEN it is going to be our turn.

It is alos annoying because I am so looking forward to my CD1 and I have no signs of AF :growlmad: I think that because I have not been temping this cycle I might have got my Ov day wrong. Anyway I have already tested just in case and BFN So now just waitng for my CD1 :coffee::wacko:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Morning Ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am feeling quite happy and excited as the private clinic has responded so quickly. At least we are not going to be waiting months to just see if we are both ok or we have problems.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so broody! I was waiting at the cash point and this lady had a new born in the pram, he must have been about a week old sooooo cute! and there is me, green with envy but at the same time it was so sweet...
> 
> Jax, I also thing the when, when, WHEN it is going to be our turn.
> 
> It is alos annoying because I am so looking forward to my CD1 and I have no signs of AF :growlmad: I think that because I have not been temping this cycle I might have got my Ov day wrong. Anyway I have already tested just in case and BFN So now just waitng for my CD1 :coffee::wacko:

I'm really excited for you. :hugs: Can't wait to hear about the details, what they may suggest for you. Look at it this way, if the clinic can take you soon it's great timing for the witch to show up now.

I never see new babies here (probably a good thing) because of the Greek custom of the new mother and baby staying in for the first 40 days.


----------



## Sus09

Morning Anna Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How are you today? 

Staying in 40 days!! Wow, why is that? 
I don´t think I could wait that long to go out! 

Well actually if I think about the clinic it is better if AF is a bit delayed as then They will manage to fit all the blood tests and a whole cycle in January and beginning of February :happydance: So things going well we could know our results by the end of Feb or even earlier!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Morning Anna Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you today?
> 
> Staying in 40 days!! Wow, why is that?
> I don´t think I could wait that long to go out!

Hi Sus, I'm pretty good, thanks. Stressed out because I wanted my OPKs to arrive before Christmas weekend closes the post office. We don't get mail delivery in this village and so I have to drive 5 miles into town to get our mail. :growlmad: So I have to keep going every day to see if they are there.

It isn't only that you stay in, no one can come over except immediate family, either. The pediatrician comes to your house for checkups, too, so you don't have to take the baby out to the doctor. Well, as to why, I had someone piously tell this "heretic" American that it's because Mary stayed in the stables with baby Jesus for 40 days, so that's what we have to do too. BUT, :haha: I suspect it's a holdover from the days when babies died easily in the first weeks of life, when their immune systems aren't all there yet. So it would make sense to limit contact with outsiders for that length of time. :shrug:



Sus09 said:


> Well actually if I think about the clinic it is better if AF is a bit delayed as then They will manage to fit all the blood tests and a whole cycle in January and beginning of February :happydance: So things going well we could know our results by the end of Feb or even earlier!

Is it delayed? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## NorthStar

What a shame that custom isn't extended to Facebook :haha: there are definitely people on there who should give us 40 days rest from their baby pics.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, just been catching up on your thread and with all the BS and fannying around (lol NS) I'm so pleased to hear that things are finally going to get moving for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Yay!


----------



## Sus09

My leaflet and referral paperwork for the private clinic have arrived today!:happydance::happydance:

I am now just adding prices of what we want to have done to budget for January :thumbup:

The only thing that it is annoying me now is.... where is my AF :cry: I must have not ovulated when I thought I did as there is no sign of AF:nope::shrug:

And before you ask... yes I have tested and BFN:nope:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> My leaflet and referral paperwork for the private clinic have arrived today!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am now just adding prices of what we want to have done to budget for January :thumbup:
> 
> The only thing that it is annoying me now is.... where is my AF :cry: I must have not ovulated when I thought I did as there is no sign of AF:nope::shrug:
> 
> And before you ask... yes I have tested and BFN:nope:

Sus, sounds like you are on track now. :hugs: Hope you will just relax over the holidays (all of us!). You're going to Spain, right? Have a great time. :xmas16:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Gret news sus ,af maybe just a bit late cos of the extra stress over the holidays ,have a fantastic time away ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's good news Sus! 

https://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/JoseeCaron/merryChristmas-1po.gif

I hope you have a great time in Spain!


----------



## Sus09

Thank you Indi:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well girls, I am off to Barcelona in the morning. 

I wish you all a very Happy Christmas! Have a great time ladies.
:xmas6::xmas16::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas16::xmas6::xmas12:

Catch up with you when I am back :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Christmas.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just to update this thread. 

I got back from Barcelona to find out that I had a BFP, however my FRER was not getting darker, went to the hospital today and the pregnancy is not viable:cry: The bloods came out at only 7mIU, far too low to consider it a viable pregnancy.

They were surprised that the Firt Response had actually picked it up, and they told me it was a really good test brand if it had picked it up! I thought it was good to shere this here in case anyone wonders what tests to buy. 

Anyway, The lady doctor at the hospital gave me good advice. She said although the news was not what she wanted to give me, that as sad as it may sound I have hit the "magic 3" losses number, and now I am "entitled" to some test of why I can´t hold pregnancies, which means more attention while TTC and when getting a BFP next time. She said that also all those tests would go a bick quicker as due to my history and age I am considered as high risk/high priority. 

Sad news, I have not managed to hold any pregnacy with my two partners, it must be my eggs that are rotten :cry::cry: 

Once my new cylcle starts we will book the private clinic for tests as well as we both want to find out what is wrong and hopefully have a sticky bean next time.


----------



## Natsby

Sus,:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope they find some answers for you. Take care sweetie.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, I'm so, so sorry my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hope they can do some tests and get you some answers soon. We are all here if you need us :hugs:.


----------



## Sus09

I had my scan today, they saw some thickening of the lining but nothing inside. Due to the low mIU they think it is a chemical, although I am going to be monitored for a week as they can't say 100% that it is not tubal.

They also found two little cysts on my left ovary, but they think they will disolve.
I feel better today, just hoping AF hits me soon I can move on from this cycle.

Thank you all for your messages, I really appreciate them. xxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Glad they're monitoring you. Take care of yourself sweetie and do keep us posted if you feel like you can :hugs:. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am really sorry lovely but glad u have some answers and feel a bit better ,always here for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Sus I would try not to see this as another loss, let them, so you can get extra help, but chemicals happen all the time we just normally don´t know about it. I am not saying don´t be sad, of course you are, but you got a bfp naturally, and although it didn´t stick you didn´t miscarry it either, so you are so in the running for next cycle, should be a super fertile one after this too. 
Fingers crossed guapaxx


----------



## Sus09

Nats you are right, I am not miscarrying anything, it is easier to deal with it that way. I never test early if I hadnt had a late ov i probably wouldnt have found that i:dohh: had a chemical. Trust me, all this happens the only cycle i decided not to temp.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Nats you are right, I am not miscarrying anything, it is easier to deal with it that way. I never test early if I hadnt had a late ov i probably wouldnt have found that i:dohh: had a chemical. Trust me, all this happens the only cycle i decided not to temp.

Aww sus ,it still sucks ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus, I hope you feel better today. :hugs: I know this sounds trite and overused, but I really mean it, try to do something fun this week. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi Sus 

sorry about your dear kitty and the chemical:hugs::hugs:

hoping that this year brings you many good things and a sticky bean. I think you did well to go to the hospital as you say they will now give you the tests and monitor you closely. It is sad that one has to go through all this to get their attention.

take care


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Peacebaby,

Yes, these things happen, and they are here to test us. I think though I have had my share of bad things at the start of 2012, something good has to come my way now!

As you say, unfortunately they make you go through 3 lossess before they do something about it. I don´t think doctor´s realise the psychological effect that these losses have on us.

Never mind, CD2, new cycle, new opportunities, and I can move on from the chemical now :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies:flower:

I had my doctor appointment yesterday, the news was not bad but wasn´t good either. 

He looked at the hospital reports from last week and explained me in detail what have I found. As I have started bleeding, they consider that it is an early miscarriage (chemical) however they won´t confirm that until my bloods come tomorrow due to my past (molar) and to check that there is no tissue left inside.

The scan I had last week picked two small cysts on my left ovary. the smallest one is the one that could cause more trouble as it is full of blood, so they need to monitor that very closely as it could damage my ovary and they don´t want that to happen. So I have a variety of scans to follow to see if it grows, melts, develops clots. They said if it does not disolve they will have to remove it. 

So for now it is just waiting time :coffee:

They think that those little cysts might have been interfering with my fertility as my cycles have suddenly become irregular and every other month I ovulate late and have a long cycle. :shrug: who knows.

Anyway, for now I am on standby. They don´t want me to TTC until it is all clear. They still want me to chart to see my ovary activity patterns, but no OPKs needed. 

So my OH and I have decided to take January and possibly february as NTNP, and let it to chance to see what happens. The good thing is in that time me and my OH will go through a variety of tests and I will update this thread with any information that might be helpful for other ladies. 

Hugs to all :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

all things crossed for you Sus.


----------



## Viking15

Super :hugs: Sus


----------



## keekeesaurus

Massive :hug: sus, I'm glad they're keeping an eye on you and I'm manifesting that cyst to melt away. Do keep us updated if you can honey. Thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## LLbean

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus, please update when you get any more news. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Here's my update, not sure if this is the right thread because I haven't actually had any appointments but will soon. 

Still waiting for this cycle to be over. I finally got dotted crosshairs on the 27th, the day was typical based on my past records, but "BD" timing was way off, so I know I'm completely out this month. :cry: I don't know if I really ovulated or not because of the Primolut but the last two months I've been taking it did not produce a sustained temp rise like this. I have 4 more days to take the Primolut, am already feeling some PMS. I'll take it for one more cycle, then we'll get our report/referral from my gynecologist and I guess then see the FS. 

I've become more and more unhappy about this turn of events. I don't really like the idea of IVF but my doctor seems convinced it's the way to go. My DH has a good friend whose wife is on her second IVF pregnancy. She's a year older than me (she's 43) and had her first IVF baby three years ago. Her DH told mine that she got pregnant on the first round both times. This made my DH very optimistic although I told him whatever happened to her has nothing to do with what might or could happen with me. Besides, I haven't even had my first consultation yet. It's just my doctor who keeps on about it.

I'm sure I'm just being overly sentimental/stupid about not wanting the IVF but I know if I don't try I'll always regret it. Besides, we've been NTNP since May of 2010 and nothing. I know time is getting short, and the recent problems I've had with my hormones (prog. deficiency, endometrial polyps) is alarming to me. Hopefully my feelings will change. Any advice is welcome. 

Here's my chart. I think it's looking better this month.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sus09

Laura,

Your chart looks good to me!:thumbup:

It is frustrating when you know you are out that cycle, however your chart looks a lot better than the previous cycle, that is great! :thumbup:

The thought of IVF can be scary, It used to be a no-no for me as I was scared of it, but now I am very positive about it, specially if they can separate the good eggs from the bad ones. 

and of course, this is the right place to post! you can post whatever you want on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs: And it is ok to feel a bit over sentimental, I am over sentimental most of the time :winkwink::haha:

Honestly lovely, we all get days like that, but we are here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Laura,
> 
> Your chart looks good to me!:thumbup:
> 
> It is frustrating when you know you are out that cycle, however your chart looks a lot better than the previous cycle, that is great! :thumbup:
> 
> The thought of IVF can be scary, It used to be a no-no for me as I was scared of it, but now I am very positive about it, specially if they can separate the good eggs from the bad ones.
> 
> and of course, this is the right place to post! you can post whatever you want on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs: And it is ok to feel a bit over sentimental, I am over sentimental most of the time :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Honestly lovely, we all get days like that, but we are here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, thank you so much for these words. :hugs: Scary is right. And you're right about the options for choosing eggs, even testing them in advance. This is really good, I know. I guess it just seems so technical. :nope:

Hope you are feeling well, have been thinking about you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Anna laura and sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

My doctor has just called me, and my HCG levels have fallen to 3.5 now. It is a big relief as another molar pregnancy or an ectopic prengancy have been ruled out! It has just been confirmed as an "early miscarriage" or Chemical Pregnancy. 

The good news about all this, is that my doctor has called me in next week to carry out investigations of why I seem to lose the pregnancies, and he wants to do it as a matter of urgency... I might not have to go private after all! It is sad though that you have to go through 3 losses so all this gets done. 

My OH is not having the same luck though as he has not still had his SA letter, so will have to go private for him (he is registered with another doctor) 

I can´t believe I am happy to get a BFN today!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I was worried about further complications!

Now lets sort those cysts of mine and I can then start TTC again :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Fabulous news sus ,now lets get theses bfps ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Sus and thats wonderful news your doc is looking after you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnaLaura

That's great news, Sus. Maybe this won't take as long to resolve as you feared. :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will be interesting to find out what sort of tests are done for me next!


----------



## Natsby

Great Sus, I hope they can give you some answers soon. I´m glad they are finally helping you!


----------



## Sus09

Nats!!:happydance::happydance: you are back! :wohoo:

How are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

HI Gals,
I was in France collecting some stone, 900kg to be precise! Now I am really busy making the second part of my sculpture for London to be ready be end of Feb. Here is a short film of what I have done so far. 
https://youtu.be/-V-_KcmnHqo
Between sculpting, teaching, the horse and trying to get fit I don´t have much time right now. But I´ll keep an eye on how you guys are doing when I can. Any news Dmom?
We are still planning on IUI in Feb but I need to speak to the clinic and I never seem to find a minute.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> HI Gals,
> I was in France collecting some stone, 900kg to be precise! Now I am really busy making the second part of my sculpture for London to be ready be end of Feb. Here is a short film of what I have done so far.
> https://youtu.be/-V-_KcmnHqo
> Between sculpting, teaching, the horse and trying to get fit I don´t have much time right now. But I´ll keep an eye on how you guys are doing when I can. Any news Dmom?
> We are still planning on IUI in Feb but I need to speak to the clinic and I never seem to find a minute.

So glad to hear from u ,missed you ,xxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Missed you honey. Your work is breathtaking and beautiful. I am so buying one of your sculptures some day. And you worked on LOTR and HP! Wow. 

Sus, what happens next with you? I'm really interested to see what sort of tests you have next. FXed everything goes well and please do keep us posted. I'm off to stalk _your_ journal :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## SilverBirch

Nats hope you are well. Your sculptures are awesome, good luck with the gymnast she is looking beautiful so far.

Since I've found this thread, we are getting our initial blood and SA results this
morning (yes only 3 months after having them done...apparently DH felt no urgency) wish us luck!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good luck silver! Keep us posted :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

SilverBirch said:


> Nats hope you are well. Your sculptures are awesome, good luck with the gymnast she is looking beautiful so far.
> 
> Since I've found this thread, we are getting our initial blood and SA results this
> morning (yes only 3 months after having them done...apparently DH felt no urgency) wish us luck!

Best of luck gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can't wait to hear the results ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck SB!

Wait, Nats has a journal?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good luck SB!
> 
> Wait, Nats has a journal?

No sus does ,:haha:Pregnancy brain ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh bloody hell!

Well, I guess I need to find Sus' then, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh bloody hell!
> 
> Well, I guess I need to find Sus' then, lol.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Nats! So pleased you're back with us, was getting worried about you :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nats...welcome back and I love your work!!!!!!!!!

if you ever need a model let me know hehehehe


----------



## Sus09

Nats work is amazing isn´t it? So great to be that gifted and create things! 
All I can create is a tennis ball on top of my G´s head!:haha::blush:

Keekee, I will post here what tests they do. I should have phoned my doctor today but I found myself surrounded by managers in work and I did not think it was a private moment to ask for an appointment.

I am intrigued to see what he has in mind to do next, I hope it is worthwhile!


----------



## Natsby

Thanks for all the nice welcome backs everyone! I am sort of in denial about TTC and just concentrating on work whilst I have so much of it on. But I´m sure I´ll be back with a vengeance if we do iui, I´ll be a wreck for sure. But until then I´m taking it easy with the TTC and just stressing about how I am going to get this piece paid for and out of the foundry and to the UK on time!
Pregnancy brain?? Brooke did I miss something important??


----------



## Sus09

You don´t know about Brooke? She has been our great joy this January! She has given us FANTASTIC news!


----------



## Natsby

What??? no way that is the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when? how long? OMG really, why isn´t it in the bfp thread?


----------



## LLbean

yes Dmom is pregnant!!!!! She just refuses to put on a ticker for us...


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> What??? no way that is the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when? how long? OMG really, why isn´t it in the bfp thread?

Bc I am in denial.:blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Best news ever.
What did it in the end Brooke? or direct me to the thread with all the juicy info in. You have made my day :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Best news ever.
> What did it in the end Brooke? or direct me to the thread with all the juicy info in. You have made my day :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nats, IDK what the answer is...I was on no drugs this cycle and it's no secret that the SA was shot to hell.

I used softcups, bc I panicked and I did try over the counter natural progesterone cream; which I am on until I see my doc tomorrow and he tells me what to do about it.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

No ticker...will not happen. LOL


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha: You are definitely determined not to have a ticker!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha: You are definitely determined not to have a ticker!

:thumbup:


----------



## SilverBirch

Thanks for all the good wishes darlings! Dmom is a star isn't she? :)

Well, the doc says we are both fine. My results are apparently perfectly normal - I ovulate and everything. DH's SA wasn't perfect but apparently way above subfertile. (The lab was only able to do it in the middle of fertile time last month so we only gave it 2 days when apparently 4 is better, so he didn't think it was anything to worry about.)
So what's going on?!
He referred us* today though for more tests, so tho' we didn't get the exact blood test numbers I guess we can get them from the clinic later. Our doc is definitely of the 'don't give them too much info' school of thought. (Not sure if he isn't right - he got me to stop CBFMing, since I did it for 5 months and it was the same every time so we know the window.) He's definitely not going to be giving us Clomid.
I wasn't sure what I wanted to hear. I'm pleased of course but all I could think about is 'what else can we do?' (completely forgot about HSG and all that!). 
Will have to wait and see I guess!

Lots of luck to Sus!

*ofc I mean me. DH looked smug faced at having done all he needs to do while they spoke merrily of lap & dyes and other horrible things! :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why won't he give you CMD, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sus09

Silverbirch, it is a good start the fact that initial tests were ok. It would be very interesting to see what they do now. Specially cos i am one step behind you in tests, it would give me an idea of what is to follow.

I dont get the cbfm either, however being a uk doctor nothing surprises me xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Silver birch ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Onwards and upwards ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good news silver! :happydance::hugs: Do keep us posted :thumbup:.


----------



## Sus09

I have my next doctor appointment on Friday:thumbup:

Let´s see what they say and what tests does my doctor want to do!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Silver and Sus!!!


----------



## SilverBirch

Thanks ladies. 

Dmom, I think he's holding off on the Clomid because I am ovulating on my own and he said it was 'fairly brutal' - the clinic might feel differently though. I guess we'll see. 
I think he thinks we'd probably do it on our own, given an infinite amount of time ;) but in the meantime is going to leave it to the experts. 

He said we might be offered IVF pretty soon because of my age (though I have read that if you're 'unexplained' you don't get offered it in some NHS regions) but if there isn't anything wrong...I really am not sure I love the idea anyway. I may be overanalysing! Should probably stop all that, have lots of sex and wait for the darned appointment!
:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Clomid was not my friend and neither was Tamoxifen; I do OV on my own, but my doc had no issues with offering both meds.

I think it just differs from doc to doc.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I have my next doctor appointment on Friday:thumbup:
> 
> Let´s see what they say and what tests does my doctor want to do!

Best of luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Sus!


----------



## Jax41

Sus, be thinking about you on Friday, come back with some good news :flower:

Silverbirch get :sex::bunny:!!! But it's hard not to over analyse :hugs:, I do it all the time :dohh:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> I have my next doctor appointment on Friday:thumbup:
> 
> Let´s see what they say and what tests does my doctor want to do!

Oh, that's great, so happy that you got a quick appointment! :happydance: Can't wait to hear what the doctor says. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks ladies:hugs:

Laura!! :happydance: How are you? :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Thanks ladies:hugs:
> 
> Laura!! :happydance: How are you? :hugs:

:hugs: Fine, I put my name in the Feb. testing thread today. I'm confident I'll have a reason to test then. I think my DH is scared now. :haha:

Hope you don't mind me asking, but you've mentioned you have a cyst filled with blood. What is the particular problem with that, as opposed to a "regular" cyst? Again, I hope you don't mind me asking but I'm not familiar with this. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:wohoo: You are on the Feb testers thread! :happydance::thumbup:

Of course I don´t mind you asking!:hugs: I did not know the difference either so I asked as well.

Well the doctor told me a long story of why some cysts fill with blood:wacko:, something ruptures and they bleed inside. That is not an issue if it disolves, but it could grow or it could develop blood clots inside, and if it ruptured according to my doctor in some cases it could get infected or even damage that ovary. 

He did say not to worry as they have found it and most cases they just disolve, but because it is there they are monitoring it just to see if it goes on its own, if it grows or develops the clots and if tha happens they will thry to disolve it or surgically remove it. It is more being cautious than anything really. Which I am glad as I know I will be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus! Good luck for your friday appointment. I'll be eagerly awaiting your update :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm hoping and praying that the cyst dissolves, how often are they scanning you? I've seen it a lot of times where the cyst's there on one scan, then has resolved on the next so I'm hoping this happens for you :hugs:.


----------



## Sus09

Keekee I have my next scan on the 25th and then another one mid Feb.
I am in pain now and had a bit of spotting so I hope they are already disolving! And I hope you are right, on my next scan they are gone!
It worries me the one with blood as the lady that did the scan seemed to be concerned. It is probably just all what happened but I am still a bit concerned...


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> :wohoo: You are on the Feb testers thread! :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Of course I don´t mind you asking!:hugs: I did not know the difference either so I asked as well.
> 
> Well the doctor told me a long story of why some cysts fill with blood:wacko:, something ruptures and they bleed inside. That is not an issue if it disolves, but it could grow or it could develop blood clots inside, and if it ruptured according to my doctor in some cases it could get infected or even damage that ovary.
> 
> He did say not to worry as they have found it and most cases they just disolve, but because it is there they are monitoring it just to see if it goes on its own, if it grows or develops the clots and if tha happens they will thry to disolve it or surgically remove it. It is more being cautious than anything really. Which I am glad as I know I will be fine! :thumbup:

I see. I read that most cysts go away on their own. Let's hope that is the case for you. I read on the other thread that you are having some pain, are you going back in to see what is going on, or do you have some kind of threshold to judge whether or not it's a problem? That sounds stupid when I read back over it but I hope it made sense. Did they say that dissolving would cause pain, so it's kind of to be expected? 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am going to the doctor tomorrow, I had an appointment anyway, so I will tell him about the pain. It is not unbearable pain, it is just annoying, like a stabbing ovulation pain, sort of..

Doctor did say cysts can give pain, but I will see what he says tomorrow, if it is normal or not.


----------



## LLbean

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sus09

Thanks LL :hugs:

I have all my hopes on doctor doing all the necessary tets!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I'm sure they will :D


----------



## Viking15

Poor Sus! I'm sorry you are hurting. I hope that nasty cyst disappears and stops causing you pain. I hope the doctor gives you good news.


----------



## keekeesaurus

It does sound like the cyst could be giving you some pain and spotting because it's resolving - really hope that's the case! Haemorrhagic cysts are weird but they're just basically simple cysts (like a condom full of water) that have bled inside. I'm manifesting that it's gone by the 25th :thumbup:.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> I am going to the doctor tomorrow, I had an appointment anyway, so I will tell him about the pain. It is not unbearable pain, it is just annoying, like a stabbing ovulation pain, sort of..
> 
> Doctor did say cysts can give pain, but I will see what he says tomorrow, if it is normal or not.

Waiting to hear what the doctor said...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Waiting for an update ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Sorry ladie, quick update, bnb keeps crashi.h on me

Doctor has referred me to the fertility specialist. Will update you later when i am home and bnb does not crash.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Sorry ladie, quick update, bnb keeps crashi.h on me
> 
> Doctor has referred me to the fertility specialist. Will update you later when i am home and bnb does not crash.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tigerlilly

good luck x


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Sorry ladie, quick update, bnb keeps crashi.h on me
> 
> Doctor has referred me to the fertility specialist. Will update you later when i am home and bnb does not crash.

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I have updated my journal with my appointment


----------



## NorthStar

Hello to everyone, that is me just home from the first FS appointment, so forgive the long post (and for anyone on LTTC this is also cross posted :winkwink:

I got a really lovely young doctor, who was actually quite hot as well 
He took some bloods (even though I'm Cd7) and referred me on to the "sub fertility clinic" for pelvic ultrasound, hormone testing and HSG. Said that the waiting list could be up to 8 months but now I'm "in the system".

His advice was to stop the fertility meds which I've been doing to fix the delayed ov, thinks that Nature will fix it by now anyway and thinks that adding further meds is only going to confuse my body more. So, next month I will try a natural cycle, I guess.

And with the SA, when I told him what had happened he looked up D's lab report, the lab wrote that they "mistakingly put it in the fridge" (didn't even spell mistakenly correctly) so there was no motility but that was very likely due to being refridgerated! But the rest of the SA looked good, so he said it was promising that the second sample should be ok 

His other advice was that D should stop smoking asap (which I agree with of course!) and that I look really healthy and have a good family reprodcutive history, so he is optimistic.


----------



## Sus09

NS that is great!

That sounds good! the ball is rolling:thumbup:
What bloods is he going to do? did he say?
when is your next appointment? 

I am having the pelvic scan before the FS appointment, but other than that I guess that when it arrives, my appointment will be pretty similar!


----------



## NorthStar

I fully expected that I'd get a pelvic scan today, I wore nice knickers and everything!
but no, that will be my next appointment, the letter is done and handed in, so now I just wait to hear from the hospital, IDK it could be a long wait.

The bloods will test my hormones and for something called prolactin, and for thyroid problems, though he doesn't expect there to be anything amiss.

He said that in the meantime to keep trying, but to lay off the fertility meds, since I fully ovulate on my own. 

Am thinking that next cycle I will go med free, and see when I end up ovulating, we don't have the same timing issues next month as long as I'm back from Spain in time (aaargh I'm not even going to think about next months logisitics till I get through this month).


----------



## Sus09

Spain!!!!!! say hello to Spain from me:happydance::happydance::haha:

Blimey, it is a bit slow.. I thought they would give you an appointment there and then rather than put it in the post!


----------



## NorthStar

Nope, I'm afriad not, and sounds like the waiting lists are pretty bad, 8 months time I'm either strapped to a table getting IVF or I've hung up my TTC boots for good, July 2012 is my cutoff point.

So, I need to consider if I can find the £££ to go private for tests, or see if my private healthcare will provide any tests. There is a fertility exclusion so I will need to present with symptoms of some other gynae problem to get insurance to cover that.

Which is fine, as soon as I go into Google I can find a whole bunch of conditions that I can manifest the symptoms for :haha:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

That is true, well done google!:winkwink:

There is probably an 8 month waiting list here as well :wacko: it´s crazy! 

G is still waiting for his SA referral letter, and we have been waiting 5 weeks and... NADA! :nope: Crickey, there is even a waiting list to jizz in a pot here :haha: well not even to jizz, just to receive the pot :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

OMFG you can't even get the pot?

The FS said that due to the first sample getting refridgerated, that D should give another 2 samples, but from what he could see, it looked quite promising from a jizz pov, he had normal volume and high numbers.

I was so sure it was the jizz :cry:


----------



## Sus09

What a big cock up, put the jizz in the fridge!:growlmad::nope:

Nope, to get the pot to jizz in, G had to go to the doctor, the doctor had to write a referral letter to the IVF Wales department, then they send G a letter with an appointment, he goes to his appointment, they give him a pot, he brings the pot home, he then has his jizz in the pot and takes it back to the IVF unit, who then send the results to the doctor,and after G makes a new appointment with the GP then he gets his results :wacko:

Have I bored and confused you? :wacko::sleep:

That is how complicated it is to get a pot to jizz in here :nope::nope::nope: Ridiculous!


----------



## NorthStar

That is a massive waste of resources no wonder this country and the NHS is seriously in the shit :growlmad: what a faff, I hate to hear about something this wasteful and complex it's like it is designed to make things hard for people.

All we had to do was D went to his GP, the GP gave him a pot and and map of the hospital campus and there was a time range when it could be dropped off.

Then some dickhead put it in the fridge at the lab but hey, at least giving it was easy.


----------



## Jax41

NS, really pleased you got on so well at the FS today but bums for the looooong wait...just when you think you're getting somewhere eh? But, have to say reading between the lines here, from what you've said it seems you two have no probs on the fertility front, it's just getting to BD at the right time 'cos of work that's stopping you :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

IDK babes, we've managed to time things pretty well since I've been charting, but I don't think I have another 8 months of this left in me. 

I'm keen to resolve things and get more proactive.


----------



## Jax41

:growlmad: IDK either then....it all sounds like everything's good, DTD at the right time too so why the hell's it not working then :shrug: You're right TTC sucks it's all a complete farce I reckon!

If you do IVF will it be with your own stuff?


----------



## NorthStar

Well it seems the jizz is probably ok, and I won't know about my eggs until I do a round of IVF, so we would do a round of IVF and find out I guess.

All I can think of is that the EPO/BCP messed me up so bad that maybe there are 4 cycles where nothing would've worked regardless of timing.

Oh ladies one more thing the doctor today advised me, in his medical opinion men need to ejaculate at least twice a week, he says that after 4 days the jizz is dead. Now in our case there is a minimum of 2 weeks in 4 where we can't have sex at all.

So, I need to make a wanking schedule for D :haha: as well as forcing him to eat vitamins, which is kind of hilarious, in a bad way.


----------



## peanutpup

NorthStar said:


> Well it seems the jizz is probably ok, and I won't know about my eggs until I do a round of IVF, so we would do a round of IVF and find out I guess.
> 
> All I can think of is that the EPO/BCP messed me up so bad that maybe there are 4 cycles where nothing would've worked regardless of timing.
> 
> Oh ladies one more thing the doctor today advised me, in his medical opinion men need to ejaculate at least twice a week, he says that after 4 days the jizz is dead. Now in our case there is a minimum of 2 weeks in 4 where we can't have sex at all.
> 
> So, I need to make a wanking schedule for D :haha: as well as forcing him to eat vitamins, which is kind of hilarious, in a bad way.

wow thanks ns--I did not know that--def will keep in mind although I have no idea what dh is up to when on his own I can't assume he's always taking care of business when I'm not "available" :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Make a schedule, lol


----------



## NorthStar

They all need a wanking schedule according to my FS :rofl:

Either that or you need to have sex minimum of twice a week, but it's not possible when one or both works out of town :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

NS, do you reckon it's ok to have a clean out the pipes session before the serious OV bonking begins? That was my strategy this cycle.


----------



## NorthStar

Not only is it ok Viking, according to the FS I saw today it is mandatory :thumbup:

He says that after 4 days the jizz starts to die, you've got to keep the moving parts going :haha:

He also says that if you are working away and coming back thinking your timing is awesome, well the half dead jizz factor could come into play then, if your man hasn't taken care of business whilst you are away at work :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Yup, NS is correct, same for IVF...they have to have a last ejaculate 2 to 3 days before the procedure. Same with SA...they don't want you to hold it in too long..the rule of thumb is 2 to 3 days


----------



## Viking15

I know my DH was getting fed up with the SOD this cycle but what else can I do? I can't wait until his appt. Feb 1!


----------



## keekeesaurus

NS I can't believe they cocked up the SA sample (pun intended) by putting it in the fridge? Who's working in these labs? Chimpanzees? Good that they're getting things moving but bad that there's such a long wait for tests. Not surprised you're looking into private healthcare. I think dead jizz is our problem, if we sh*g twice in one cycle it's a bonus. I need a wanking schedule for my OH, or we need to have more sex. Either will do.

Sus, you have a waiting list for the jizz pot? WTF? That's mad. 

Viking, what is SOD?


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks...it's Sex On Demand, lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks...it's Sex On Demand, lol

:thumbup: YEAH!


----------



## NorthStar

Well the Jizz Debacle gets worse, when D went to his doctors yeseterday afternoon to pick up a new jizz pot the receptionist denied all knowledge of the phone call telling him to repeat the sample, wouldn't give him another pot, asked him to explain it all IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE WAITING ROOM and then told him he needed to call his doctor today to discuss :gun::growlmad:

Anyway he will need to go back to his doctor even though it was the lab that fucked up, how annoying and how embarrassing for him - the people that work in these places need to have some fricking sensitivity :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Well the Jizz Debacle gets worse, when D went to his doctors yeseterday afternoon to pick up a new jizz pot the receptionist denied all knowledge of the phone call telling him to repeat the sample, wouldn't give him another pot, asked him to explain it all IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE WAITING ROOM and then told him he needed to call his doctor today to discuss :gun::growlmad:
> 
> Anyway he will need to go back to his doctor even though it was the lab that fucked up, how annoying and how embarrassing for him - the people that work in these places need to have some fricking sensitivity :growlmad:

:saywhat: words fail me NS! Hey, can't D go private for this like you have and sidestep his Dr completely?


----------



## Natsby

Next OH to have problems should offer to whip it out there and then and see if that shocks them into thinking a bit more the next time! No pot fine cup your hands love here I come! oh dear I think I may have gone too far this time!


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: Nats :haha:

He finally managed to reach his doctor this afternoon and a new jizz cup will duly be supplied tomorrow, but even though the FS yesterday said he had to 2 samples, the doc would only supply one at a time :dohh:

Jax yes in retrospect it might have been better to pay the £130 to go private, but then we are looking at £5k for IVF in May, so need to rein in our expenditure.

If I go private for the HSG it costs £420.


----------



## LLbean

Oh NS, like it is not hard enough to get them to do a SA...this makes it more embarrassing for them...so sorry to hear...


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks LL give the man his due despite all the humiliation and hassles he's got on and did it (and will do it another 2 times) and it makes me love him even more :blush:


----------



## LLbean

tell him we all love him for it :D


----------



## LLbean

ok a little funny story from yesterday...

So before the ER we have to collect my hubby's sperm. He absolutely HATES that part so I once again went in with him and "helped him out"

They have a screen in there so you can "get inspired" and such but he feels really uncomfortable looking at naked ladies like that so we had to struggle to switch it off and just put the TV on the MENU part because otherwise the room would be just way too dark. So I start "working on him" and he is finally getting focused and I hear him say "Hippos"... I am like "what? I look like a hippo?" he says "no HIPPOS!" and points at the screen...OMG so for some STRANGE reason the screen went into a slide show of animals mating!!!! We both just busted out laughing at it and man it was hard to get him to focus again LOL.

Guess it is ready for ANY kind of guy in that room ...what ever it takes fellas LOL


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> :rofl: Nats :haha:
> 
> He finally managed to reach his doctor this afternoon and a new jizz cup will duly be supplied tomorrow, but even though the FS yesterday said he had to 2 samples, the doc would only supply one at a time :dohh:
> 
> Jax yes in retrospect it might have been better to pay the £130 to go private, but then we are looking at £5k for IVF in May, so need to rein in our expenditure.
> 
> If I go private for the HSG it costs £420.

NS, your D is one amazing man!! :thumbup:

Totally understand, about the £'s it all adds up, if you're not careful it can all get out of hand.....


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

LL that is so funny, hyppos mating! Lol


----------



## LLbean

Oh it was more than Hippos...that was just the first couple he saw! HAHAHA


----------



## Viking15

NS, your DH is a saint! Still giving up the goods after that is amazing! 
LL, that is hilarious. Hippos... What?!? I look like a HIPPO!!!!!!!!!! I almost spit out my tea.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks girls, yeah he's a good 'un, not the most romantic guy in the world but very committed and loving, I'm a lucky girl :blush:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> ok a little funny story from yesterday...
> 
> So before the ER we have to collect my hubby's sperm. He absolutely HATES that part so I once again went in with him and "helped him out"
> 
> They have a screen in there so you can "get inspired" and such but he feels really uncomfortable looking at naked ladies like that so we had to struggle to switch it off and just put the TV on the MENU part because otherwise the room would be just way too dark. So I start "working on him" and he is finally getting focused and I hear him say "Hippos"... I am like "what? I look like a hippo?" he says "no HIPPOS!" and points at the screen...OMG so for some STRANGE reason the screen went into a slide show of animals mating!!!! We both just busted out laughing at it and man it was hard to get him to focus again LOL.
> 
> Guess it is ready for ANY kind of guy in that room ...what ever it takes fellas LOL


that is the funniest thing I heard!!!--I laughed so hard I cried--my coworkers were much concerned about what put me in such a state...I just said private joke lol


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Glad I was not the only one that laughed at that... I swear it had some "interesting" choices for videos...guess they get Donors to use the room too and some may be gay...does that tell you what I found? HAHAHA


----------



## Natsby

I was thinking surely no one could get turned on by a hippo..but then I thought maybe it is a self esteem thing, sort if " next to a hippo I look slim and sexy" !No I still don´t get it, but it made me laugh and after hours of students that was well needed.


----------



## keekeesaurus

LL :rofl: that's just brilliant. 

NS your OH is a diamond. I still can't believe the JIAC debacle :growlmad:.


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I got a question :flower:

Is there anyone here who is on clomid and is ovulating? Okay, so I may have a lot to learn here (okay I know I do :blush:) but I only thought you took it if you weren't but it seems a lot of ladies are taking it anyway? I asked my Dr for it and she said I didn't need it because I O? I'm confused! :shrug:

Thanks x


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I OV and have used Clomid..NS too.


----------



## Jax41

Why do you take it then if you Ov? I thought it was to stimulate Ov but if you're doing it naturally will it produce super :bodyb: eggs then??!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

That is the theory, as well as timing issues.


----------



## NorthStar

Jax I'm on Clomid and I ovulate naturally every month, same as DM.

It's the "first line" med of choice that doctors prescribe when people have been trying more than 12 months to conceive. Maybe it gives you a better egg, or more eggs, IDK.

In my case I'd been suffering from delayed Ov since my ill advised experiments with EPO and a weeks worth of BCP to change my cycle dates, so the Clomid is hitting my ovaries with a stick right now, to speed things up a bit :shrug: 

How does your doctor know that you ovulate though, you've never done monitoring or blood tests or charting?

I'm not saying you don't ovulate, I just don't see how the doc can refuse you the meds "because you ovulate" when she hasn't investigate that.


----------



## Jax41

NS, I've had CD3 and 21 bloods done and she said from that I was. She won't refer me to an FS because of DH's SA, yea I know that old chestnut but I'm wondering if I can back to her and just insist on a prescription for me? I don't need to see the FS for that do I?

See B, told you the fence was getting uncomfortable :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Well there's no harm in trying it for a few months, and a GP can prescribe it, you don't have to see a FS just for Clomid. Though it does seem a lot of NHS GPs are not keen to help us TTC :growlmad:

I went to a private GP for my prescription, it cost £60 for the appointment.

I do have private health insurance, but unfortuantely it has a fertility exclusion, otherwise I would have had all the tests done at the 12 month TTC mark last year.


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA Glad I was not the only one that laughed at that... I swear it had some "interesting" choices for videos...guess they get Donors to use the room too and some may be gay...does that tell you what I found? HAHAHA

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Girls you made me laugh! between LL´s funny video seeking and Nats sense of humour I had a big loud laugh! :thumbup: Love it!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

The Hippo story is great though! Weird what some people are into:haha:

AFM, G is still waiting for his Jizz pot collection referral letter :wacko: so I am now making him phone the private clinic for it as it is taking too long.

And me... well they have changed my scan from the 25 of January till the 15th of February so that it is exactly 6 weeks from the first scan. They said it is to give time to the cysts to disolve, it they haven´t then they will let me know what is next!

I managed to talk to a doctor for the gynecology department, as before yesterday I had not had a temp rise and it looks like I am having an annovulatory cycle, also cos I have very sore boobs, even though I have not ovd. They said (Dmom you said that to me before) that it is all due to the cysts and not ovulating, the levels of oestrogen are making my boobs sore and me feeling down and shattered! I had a massive temp rise today, but as Dmom says, this cycle that does not grant ovulation. 

Obvioulsy as they say they are only guessing as they have no bloods to confirm it, so... :shrug: Anyway, I just hope those cysts have disolved by Feb.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I would have been thrilled if I were a little bit wrong on this one.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

No worries, I don´t mind if I dont ovlulate this cycle, as I am not allowed to TTC. So it is the right time to have an annovulatory cycle! :thumbup:

That is what they told me over the phone yesterday, again they were only guessing from what I was saying, but they said that having cysts and a recent chemical it was probably what was going on! Just hate the way hormones are making me feel!:growlmad: It is like there is no life in me this week! 

Is that what oestrogen does to you? Hmm I am going to google that now!


----------



## Sus09

I just read it on Mr Google! 

Nasty Oestrogen:growlmad: That is why I felt so bad! :growlmad: 

I am manifesting for AF! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I just read it on Mr Google!
> 
> Nasty Oestrogen:growlmad: That is why I felt so bad! :growlmad:
> 
> I am manifesting for AF! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Progesterone sucks too....all hormones suck.:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

True! Progesterone sucks as well:growlmad: Not that I know that, but it is a hormone so, It sucks! :haha::haha:


----------



## Natsby

Poor Sus! Hormones do suck, at least we have an excuse though, my oh is a moody so and so and hormones don´t play any part of it.....or maybe they do and i just don´t take it in to account.
I´m not trying this cycle either and it is kind of nice not to think about it, but I guess if you feel horrid you can´t even enjoy that. Sending huge hugs
nxx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Well there's no harm in trying it for a few months, and a GP can prescribe it, you don't have to see a FS just for Clomid. Though it does seem a lot of NHS GPs are not keen to help us TTC :growlmad:
> 
> I went to a private GP for my prescription, it cost £60 for the appointment.
> 
> I do have private health insurance, but unfortuantely it has a fertility exclusion, otherwise I would have had all the tests done at the 12 month TTC mark last year.

Thanks NS :thumbup: well I'm thinking I will make an appointment to see her and ask, say I'm getting no-where fast with the SA and can we do something without the FS referral, what harm can it do, she'll either say yes or no..... 

I've got private health too, but it's just a little policy kind of thing but I may just ask if I'm covered for any fertility treatment on it too


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> True! Progesterone sucks as well:growlmad: Not that I know that, but it is a hormone so, It sucks! :haha::haha:

Sus, I reckon Dmom was an FS in a past life :haha: Hope the hormones calm down, clear off and that you're feeling more like you again soon :flower::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The progesterone has ruined my skin.


----------



## NorthStar

Jax check your policy mine covers what I would consider to be self inflicted (sports injuries) but excludes what we have no control over (fertility issues) :growlmad:

If she says no you have 2 options you can buy Clomid online, OR you can do what I did and see a private GP. 

Sus :hugs: I'm manifesting an end to this shitty cycle for you.


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> [/CENTER]081956]
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> True! Progesterone sucks as well:growlmad: Not that I know that, but it is a hormone so, It sucks! :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus, I reckon Dmom was an FS in a past life :haha: Hope the hormones calm down, clear off and that you're feeling more like you again soon :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I think she was as well lol. Imagine my face when the doctor lady told me over the phone what Dmom had told me a week before! Hold on... Dmom, it wasnt you on the phone, was it? :haha::haha: 

Nats, it also feels good not to try for a cycle! And the fact that i am probably not even ov makes me feel bettet as it does not feel like a waste of a cycle. The thing that is killing me is the hormone imbalance! There is no life in me and my ta tas are too sore?

Does anyone know if painkillers work for very sore boobies? Stupid question but i am struggling with them lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me put on my medical hat, but I always found relief with parametecol...is that what you guys call Tylenol? But, since you aren't TTC this cycle, :cry:, use ibuprofen. It's an anti-inflammatory and will work better. Start with 600mg and you can take 800-1600mg, if you need it.

Take with food or you will puke.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey sus, sorry your hormones are all over the place :growlmad:. All hormones suck arse. I agree with dmom, ibuprofen is your best bet and you can take it with paracetamol :thumbup:. I'm sure I've just read on your journal that AF has arrived so hope that things settle down now for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Jax interested to hear if you get the clomid, it's got to be worth a shot! :hugs:.

Nats! Good to see you :hugs:.

I need to sort this HyCoSy out, also got a letter this morning about the HSG but I'm not having both lol. I need to get my arse in gear as this is my last test and if I can have it next week while I'm still off that'd be ace.


----------



## dachsundmom

Which test are you going to do, Keeks?


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm going for the HyCoSy :thumbup:. My boss does a list every week and she's really good. She'll give me the results straight away and do a report that I can forward onto the FS sec. And it'll be quicker, the HSG wait list is long :wacko:. The only reason the FS refers you for HSG is that the trust I'm under doesn't do HyCoSys. Booked my swabs for monday, just hoping my boss gets back to me and says she can do it next week.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks I hope u get that procedure done soon I know u have been waiting a while babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi, Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I´m thinking of you all and I am lurking. I have a cold, or allergy and can´t stop sneezing so I´m feeling pretty mis today. Except the good news is that our horse went of to his new home today. So finally he is safe from the butchers and despite having to be castrated before anyone would take him, he is much better off. I will miss him snif:cry: but I am happy for him and we can visit.
Oh and today OH actually asked me how much IVF is, he has always said no way before but now he is thinking about it. We can´t afford it but it is still a good sign that he understands we have a problem and is thinking about what to do instead of leaving ti all to me. 
Long post after all. 
Big :hugs: ladies!
Sus I hope AF puts your hormones back to normal, Keekee good luck on the tests, everyone:dust::dust: and Brooke sticky bean dust.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Nats, I'm so so happy you found a place for the horse. I'm sure he'd rather have a safe and warm home than his balls. :haha: It's good that your DH is thinking about the IVF. Some people process things differently. And at their own pace. I'm glad there is progress. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I miss you!:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I miss you!:hugs:

Aw thanks Hun! I don´t have much to say about TTC right now, I´m pretty sure it won´t work without help so until the iui I feel like I´m out of the race. I like to see how everyone is doing, but too much TTC talk just makes me sad. Better I concentrate on other disasters right now! I have put piccies up on my site if you want to see what I´m up to. I´ll check in now and then to see how you are so don´t disappear to first tri yet!
https://www.sirrensculpture.com/grove-hotel-sculpture-progress-and-funding/:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:happydance:Nats:happydance: miss you here! Happy to see you back and with good news.

Nice for the horse to have a new home, will you manage to see him?

And your OH being openminded about ivf, that is good!

AFM still an emotional wreck and psichobeach with hormones, so like you i am working loads so i dont have too much time to think about hormones or ttc.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Hi, Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I´m thinking of you all and I am lurking. I have a cold, or allergy and can´t stop sneezing so I´m feeling pretty mis today. Except the good news is that our horse went of to his new home today. So finally he is safe from the butchers and despite having to be castrated before anyone would take him, he is much better off. I will miss him snif:cry: but I am happy for him and we can visit.
> Oh and today OH actually asked me how much IVF is, he has always said no way before but now he is thinking about it. We can´t afford it but it is still a good sign that he understands we have a problem and is thinking about what to do instead of leaving ti all to me.
> Long post after all.
> Big :hugs: ladies!
> Sus I hope AF puts your hormones back to normal, Keekee good luck on the tests, everyone:dust::dust: and Brooke sticky bean dust.

Nats ,great news about the horse. And am so sad that u are feeling miserable ,big big hugs ,always thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Really good to hear from you and so happy to hear that horse has a new home. You must be so relieved and it's lovely that you get to visit. It's good that your OH is thinking about things and not leaving it all up to you. It takes them a while but they get there lol.
Miss you lots and hope you can pop in from time to time in between being a scupturing genius :hugs:.


----------



## NorthStar

hi ladies :wave: got back from London last night, late.

Today I've made the call to book in for an echovist HyCoSy next cycle, so fingers crossed the dates are going to work, IDK though, I have to go to Madrid for a week :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> hi ladies :wave: got back from London last night, late.
> 
> Today I've made the call to book in for an echovist HyCoSy next cycle, so fingers crossed the dates are going to work, IDK though, I have to go to Madrid for a week :shrug:

Did u get the swab thing done first ?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

What swab thing is that T?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> What swab thing is that T?

I know that Keeks has been waiting for ages to get the hycosy done but she had to get a cervical chlamydia swab then wait for the results before she can get the hycosy :thumbup:Maybe I have got mixed up .xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I think Keeks is going through the NHS, I've been advised that it's an 8 month wait minimum so I'm going privately, I don't need to a chlamydia test for private treatment.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I think Keeks is going through the NHS, I've been advised that it's an 8 month wait minimum so I'm going privately, I don't need to a chlamydia test for private treatment.

 O rite :thumbup:That's great then that u don't need to wait ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah though I'm not sure if it's going to work next cycle due to my work travel schedule, might have to be March


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah though I'm not sure if it's going to work next cycle due to my work travel schedule, might have to be March

I hope u don't have to get it and u get your bfp but if not lets hope for you for next cycle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi everyone, hope you are all looking forward to a nice weekend! Ours already started--DH is :sleep: on the couch. :haha: 

I go in for my 3 month check up next week. It's not really 3 months, but 3 cycles. (For those of you who don't remember I had low progesterone, stopped ovulating, stopped having a period. So I had a D&C at the end of Nov. and had polyps. The doctor put me on 3 cycles of cyclic Primolut. I finish this last round on Wednesday.)

But I'm feeling nervous, because my first cycle after the d&c was 18 days, then the next was 23 days, and now on this third cycle, I'm on CD 20, I'm very crampy, tired, and have had low temps for the last two days. :cry: I really think AF is going to show any minute.

What is this problem now, with such short cycles? Does anyone have any idea what the doctor might say?


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> Yeah though I'm not sure if it's going to work next cycle due to my work travel schedule, might have to be March

Hi NS, glad to see you back. 

If you don't do it in February, will you take Clomid again? Sorry for being so nosy.


----------



## Sus09

Laura:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope your appointment goes really well, I can´t wait to see what they say!

NorthStar, Mardid! I am so envious, say hello to Spain from me! and have few tapas and vino for me as well :haha: I am thinking of having the HyCoSy private as well, well once these cysts of mine get sorted!

Well, Jaunuary it is definitely not my month:growlmad: Nothing seems to go right for us! As G had not had the SA referral letter and pot from the IVF clincic (Remember here in Wales this goes through the IVF clinic since last October, making and long complicated process:wacko:) He decided to phone today to see what was going on.

Well this is going to make you laugh girls, they told him there is months to wait, and he won´t get a referral letter till at least April!!!!! Which means he will have to have then appointment with a doctor who then gives him jizz pot and so on... so realistically we are looking at having an SA May/June the earliest! :saywhat:

6 to 7 months wait to jizz in a pot!!!! That is absolutely unbelievable, and the funniest thing is that they told him off as saying it was other blokes fault for having appointments and not turning up. :saywhat: G has nothing to do with that! no reason to tell him off. It took me months to convince him to have an SA and now that he makes the effort he goes through all this shite! 

So, he has no choice, we are paying for his SA private, we will book an appointment for both after I have my scan on the 15th. First we need to see how those cysts of mine are doing! 

This is unbelievable! we are a pair of oldies and they are making us wait forever just for the basic things, It is so frustrating! :nope:


----------



## Natsby

I´m sorry to hear that Sus, I hope it isn´t too expensive to go private. Here it was quite quick, but we did have to drive 40km each way. Next one I will pay for in the clinic in the next town. Also I found the Doctors did the test but that was all. The clinic did a test and then washed it and tested again, it was expensive but it meant they could tell us if IVF ir IUI was possible. That isn´t a test to do first time round but if there looks like there is a problem they might suggest it. I hope you get s good result. Having had a BFP recently I would say there is a good chance!


----------



## LLbean

oh Sus this is BEYOND frustrating!!!!

Go private...Ugh it is at times like this that I am SO GLAD we do NOT have socialized medical care here in the US...good grief!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus that is a disgrace ,you really have no choice now u will have to go private ,am so sorry babes u are being messed about ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It is a disgrace. The only reason we have not gone private yet is because of my chemical and the cysts they found. the private clinic advised me to wait till the scan on the 15th, they said it will save me some money on some tests. 

I just could not believe what they told my OH, fortunately he just had a laugh about it. Nats you are right, It is not too expensive to have the basic tests, but I want to take it further and have some tests that the NHS here don´t even offer, not even after 3 losses. 

It is all so frustrating! From what I heard though, the private clinic I found is fantastic, so I hope our luck changes once we are seen there!


----------



## Viking15

Sus, are they for real? Why is it such a long wait to have a SA? I don't get it. It seems to me that some of the girls in the UK get this done very quickly. Am I just confused?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, that is a seriously a pile of shit.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus, that is so frustrating. I have a dumb question! :blush: Could you get a private SA and then give the results to your NHS doctor? 

I have a funny story for you. Last night I noticed that the documentary "Sperm Wars" was on, and my DH seemed very interested when I told him about it. Then when we turned it on, we'd missed some of it and it was right at the part where a man is getting a vasectomy reversal...my DH turned the channel so fast he was a blur. :haha: We didn't watch it after all!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :huh::growlmad::dohh:

That is flipping ridiciulous!

Definitely just pay for a private SA,my IVF clinic charges £130, so it's not too expensive, in fact if we can get a "His n Hers" workup for £230. We will have to repeat all the tests anyway for the IVF.


----------



## littlepeps

I had been to see my GP back in early December cocerned I has PCOS and had bloods done ... my testosterone levels were ok etc ... but yet I have facial hair a 14 yr old bot would kill for !! :S

Anyway .. I was sent for an ovary ultra sound and the radiologist said she didnt see anything out of the ordinary only my right ovary was slightly enlarged ????? and some small peripheral cysts that are common in all women .... but I was thinking that 5 months ago I had started vitex and vitamins to try and help .. Im wondering if they have been working ??


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus what a crock of sh1t! That is just ridiculous and so frustrating that you managed to cajole OH into doing it and then it's taking so long it's not even funny :growlmad:. I'm so p1ssed for you. Argh! Go private girl, it's the right thing to do :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

NS I did have to have swabs as despie said, it's a stipulation of the Trust I work for (my boss is doing it.) Most places don't ask for them :shrug:. Good to have you back! :hugs:

Anna Laura :haha: perfect timing to switch onto 'Sperm Wars'. Your poor OH. Mine would have been the same.

Littlepeps if your bloods were fine then that's good news. They never diagnose PCO just from a scan, it's always scans and bloods and ovaries can appear enlarged for physiological reasons at different times in your cycle. And the cysts could just be immature follies. Are you seeing a FS? Maybe you could go back to your GP to get clarification? :hugs:

I have no news, I'm having the HyCoSy next cycle after the swab results come back (negative I hope.) And trying to get my OH to have sex now that we don't need to refrain lol.


----------



## Sus09

Well girls is it me or an SA it is ust about jizz in a pot, send it to the lab and count the:spermy:_

Or maybe that here where I live they need NASA engineers with super tools to count the spermies? Or is is that some idiot sits there with the microscope counting each sperm one by one! :dohh:

It is this extra "devolved" powers this area was given last year and now the EVERYTHING related to fretility goes via IFV clinic. And they were already struggling with waiting lists. :nope::nope:

Private is the solution, at the moment though our concert is those cysts and the strange Cycles and pain I am having.

Little peps, What Keeds says is rigth! :thumbup: In the past when they tried do diagnose me with PCOS and some scans came out with "slighlty enlarged ovaries" but my bloods were always fine. So, they could not diagnose me just with a scan!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, they take a very small sample of the sample, count what's in it and multiply it times the total volume....totally subject to human error.


----------



## Sus09

And to do that they need months! either that or all males in the area want to have their SA done! 

Sayin this, we have few examples of human errors with SAs lately:haha:

I am fed up, TTC sucks, it is pants and I am tired of it! I now feel ill with my cycles and can´t even TTC :coffee::sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's the shit part...the majority of that test has to be done when the sample is dropped off...they need to she what is alive; morph is one of the tests that can be done on a dead sample.

So, in theory, there IS no wait time.:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Sigh, everyting is complicated, even the most simple things.
I am going to phone the private clinic again on monday, althought they told me to wait for the scan on the 15th, but I guess they can still start doing G´s test and them me when I am ready.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, you need the SA either way...I don't see how waiting will help, even if you had PCO, I don't think anyone will recommend a treatment plan, without knowing where G stands, too.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Actually, Dmom you are right! better get him sorted first. 
I will insist when I phone that it is for him first, so they don´t aske me to wait till my scan again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Actually, Dmom you are right! better get him sorted first.
> I will insist when I phone that it is for him first, so they don´t aske me to wait till my scan again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Good work! At least if you know what the jizz situation is, that makes a difference for your TTC strategy for next cycle, you need to know if you are in jizz conservation territory, or not....:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:haha: NorthStar I like how you say it, Will tell G that :haha:

SA in the clinic I found is 100 Pounds, not a bad price!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds about right...our last one was $93.


----------



## NorthStar

Well worth it, remember he has to abstain for 3 days beforehand :thumbup: 

My clinic is £130 I think, but they do a package where I get bloods as well for £230 his n hers. D is going to do one more NHS JIAC anyway.


----------



## Sus09

This is what I found that the clinic I found do to give you a diagnose:

* Intial Consultation with one of our fertility specialists
* Blood tests to assess ovarian reserve and ovulation
* Microbiological screening
* Ultrasound and/or HYCOSY for tubal patency
* Semen Analysis
* Follow up to discuss results

A bit pricy to start... but I think worth it and quick. Getting depressed with the wait:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Does anyone know what happens with NHS appointments when you go private? Because Ideally I would like to have all my tests and diagnose done privately before I see the NHS FS (as NS says this will happen once I have given birth :haha:)

Howerver I am unsure if the NHS FS will accept that! :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

The NHS will never know that you've had those tests unless you get a copy from the private doc to show them. 

I'm not sure how the Private>NHS works, but my IVF clinic literature says that regardless of what tests you've had done in the past eg NHS, they need to redo these prior to commencing IVF.

For my private HyCoSy, I can just refer myself and turn up on the day of the procedure, I don't have to see the consultant first (that's £165 saved)


----------



## Sus09

Oh I see.
When I phone I am going to ask if they have a price for all of the tests, I mean rather than paying for each idependent test, maybe they have a "diagnostic test package"? Like yours maybe.


----------



## Desperado167

I guess u know just about everything n.s :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> I guess u know just about everything n.s :thumbup::hugs:

:haha::haha:you're not the first person to suggest that T, but you mean it as a compliment :blush:

Sus yeah that's what I mean, see if they have an "Asssessment Package" that they can give you :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

I never posted my day three hormone test results, I thought I would see the clinic soon after i got them , but still haven´t had the time. So here they are, but Sus you might need to help me translate coz I have no idea what they are called in English. It may be the same, it all comes from the latin after all.
fol.liropina 6.71
luteotropina 7.62
Prolactin 16.81
17 beta estradiol 31.09
tiropina 2.48
My Dr said everything is within the normal range, but my DR knows shit in general. Anyone here tell me anything interesting with those numbers??
Thanks
xx


----------



## Sus09

Translation here  looked at one of my Spanish tests from when i was 29 lol.

Fol.lirorina = FSH
Luteotopina = one of the thyroid hormones, dunno the English name.
Proclatin = i think its the same in English.
Estradiol = same
Tiropina = this one i dont know in English :-( 

I dont know about the numbers, I am new to those as well lol, can anyone help to read them?

AFM my OH said today he has had enough of seeing me in pain and the fact that we cant conceive naturally and made me phone the private clinic for a full assessment of both of us! An advisor will phone me tomorrow to get our details and give us an appointment. I am thrilled!!!!


----------



## Natsby

great news Sus, good to see things moving forward! Thanks for the translation too.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi girls, glad things are moving in the right direction, Sus. Feel like a bit of a chump for not getting my actual numbers to share.

Nats, one day I will post a pic of our cat - he looks a lot like yours - all stripey and orange!

We got a huge letter from the FS after getting our GP referral. It's full of forms we have to fill in, but annoyingly they want to repeat the SA before they will even see us and that took DH two months to "get around to" last time. They reckon the last one was invalid because it was only 2 days after DTD (guidelines say 2 days is fine, but apparently not!) but his appt was right around ov. so little choice there. The hospital is also 25 mins drive from our house and he refuses to use The Room so it's likely to be rubbish the second time too.
So now I'm stuck until he gets his arse in gear. :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Silver!

Men! :-( They should realise their test is easy compared to what we go through!
I am glad that you got you fs appt, I have mine on Thursday


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi Sus! Good luck tomorrow! I did manage to goad DH into making the appointment for another SA in a fortnight but I don't think we'll be going for FS until March at the earliest now. You'll have to let us know how you get on :D


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Silver, just back from my appointment, it is going to be a long post but we had lots of information today, I am really happy!:happydance:

The FS was amazing! she started going through my history and my losses, other health problems that I have had, etc. She did the same with G but as he is so fit and healthy there was not much to say for him 

Anyway, she was really kind and did not use a sales approach with us, as we told her we were funding the tests ourselves and we did not pay for a private medical insurance. So she told us which tests we will get via NHS and recommended not to pay for them and she is only doing those that are essential but the NHS won´t pay for. 

She is very happy that we conceived in December, even if it was only a chemical as she knows the sperm meets the egg, so she said that was half of her worries gone, however she can see I might have the following potential issues:

1. As I had emergency appendicitis in 2006 and they said the appendix was very close to the tube and it might be blocked :cry::cry::cry:. 

2. Due to my Molar and the thorough D&C plus other miscarriages she thinks I might have scar tissue in my womb. This could be one of the causes of my losses. She said it can be removed if I have it. So following my HSG she will arrange for a camera to check my womb. 

3. My Progesterone is very low whilst my GP said 14 was ok when I had my tests, she said yes for ovulation but it is far too low for a pregnancy, I need 20/25 minimum. She seems to think that could be the main cause of my Chemical So guess what? I am on the cooter tabs :wacko::haha::haha:

4. She did AMH test for me today, she said FSH is too unreliable and she does not like it, so AMH on its way! The needle was horrible thought, she used a massive fat one

5. She told G to phone NHS for his jizz pot tomorrow, but she said to mention her name (as they know her) and this way they will contact him soon. She did not want us to pay for one for now as apparently what G was told last week is bullshit! He does not have to wait till April as they are doing SAs every day and it should be a lot quicker. 

And last she said we are going to do tests every other month as for some tests I won´t be able to TTC for that cycle, so she gave me the OK to TTC this cycle!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Fab news babes ,pm me if u need any info on the cooter tabs ,love u babes ,nite nite ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Already wrote on your journal but will say it gain

Sus that is fantastic and the specialist sounds perfect! I am very excited for you and firmly believe that you will be pregnant in no time!


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, LL, Despie, Thanks!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It was a bit of information overload yesterday as the told me even more information that what I wrote. However I feel very relieved, whatever is wrong with me we will find out soon!

A funny story though, Since we saw the private FS yesterday, and she told us she was one of the main FS in the NHS, G after beind told last week that he will have to wait till April for an appointment to get his jizz pot... suddenly he had a phone call saying that He is going on the 12th for his SA:happydance::happydance: Obviously our FS has pushed it and he is having it for free! :happydance: she will bring the results to our next appointment and she will go through them with my results.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay sus! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

I went to the fertility clinic yesterday, we have told them we are going for IUI in March. So now I have my instructions, cooter tablets, needles etc just need to buy the drugs and wait for the next AF. Very excited, even thought they only gave us a 15% possibility of it working. Can´t understand why it isn´t higher than that, surely you put everything in the best place at the right time and it has to have a better chance of working than 15%?? Anyway it is our only option right now so I´m going for it! Feels good to have a plan!


----------



## LLbean

Natsby said:


> I went to the fertility clinic yesterday, we have told them we are going for IUI in March. So now I have my instructions, cooter tablets, needles etc just need to buy the drugs and wait for the next AF. Very excited, even thought they only gave us a 15% possibility of it working. Can´t understand why it isn´t higher than that, surely you put everything in the best place at the right time and it has to have a better chance of working than 15%?? Anyway it is our only option right now so I´m going for it! Feels good to have a plan!

Good stuff Natsby! I hope it works!

They told us that it is 15% chance for someone younger to conceive naturally too so that is the way we looked at it


----------



## keekeesaurus

That's great news nats! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
I'm excited for you too!


----------



## Viking15

Go Nats! Having a plan feels so much better to me!


----------



## Sus09

Nats! That is fantastic news!
So it looks like we are both on cooter tabs! I picked mine up today from the doctor. I have to start them after Ov. 
I bet you are excited about your IUI sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

My OH´s SA pot has arrived as well, Unfortunately they have given him an appointment next Monday and it falls in Ov time. So FS has asked us to delay that appointment as she wants us TTCing this cycle and evaluate how I get on with the cooter tabs.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Natsby and Sus, glad to hear good news and progress. :thumbup: Sus, it seems like it's always something for your OH but at least you'll get to try this month. Any word on the cysts or did I miss it?

Okay, I had my checkup yesterday. It wasn't really good news. Although my blood tests and ultrasounds look great, I'm not ovulating. Apparently I haven't been for some time. Apart from my age, my doctor thinks it may be stress or my weight, but he doesn't really know. I know I need to lose some but I didn't think I was so overweight I would stop ovulating. I have gained weight right around my waist in the last year. 

He's doubling my dose of Primolut, indefinitely. After I've lost 20 pounds, he will give me Clomid for three months, increasing the dose each month. If nothing happens from that (doesn't make me ovulate/don't get pregnant), it's IVF. He personally thinks we should skip the Clomid and go right to IVF, but I asked to try the Clomid first. I am really upset about this. I lose weight only with great difficulty. It might take me six months to lose 20 pounds.

Or it's just forget the whole thing and go on with my life.


----------



## Sus09

Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never give up! They can say what they want but you don´t know if Clomid works until you try it, and it if is what you want then go for it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Anna Laura:hugs::hugs: I hope you prove the DR wrong quickly.


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,hope the clomid works and u prove those darn doctors wrong ,good luck sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Thanks, girls. :hugs: I still don't know what I think about all this, basically being infertile. My doctor did say that it might spontaneously resolve itself. :shrug: 

I am a little fatigued with the whole thing. It's been going on for two years now, worrying about TTC and also these problems with my cycles. I know that's not long compared to some of the women here.


----------



## Viking15

AnnaLaura said:


> Thanks, girls. :hugs: I still don't know what I think about all this, basically being infertile. My doctor did say that it might spontaneously resolve itself. :shrug:
> 
> I am a little fatigued with the whole thing. It's been going on for two years now, worrying about TTC and also these problems with my cycles. I know that's not long compared to some of the women here.

:hugs: Laura :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don´t give up hunni! I understand how you feel, Look at me, I have been trying since I was 30, (will be 37 soon) well with a 3 year break since I split with my ex and met my OH. We are here for you.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Anna Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
I hope the clomid works honey. I have no idea what Primolut is?
Hang in there!


----------



## AnnaLaura

keekeesaurus said:


> Anna Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> I hope the clomid works honey. I have no idea what Primolut is?
> Hang in there!

Thanks! Primolut is synthetic progesterone, norethisterone to be exact. I wasn't sure about taking it but agreed to try it. The first three months I took 5 mg a day and it didn't regulate my cycle, so my dr. has now put me on 10 mg a day and I am not pleased. I feel like I've got really severe PMS. :ninja::gun::grr: 

I have to take this for 2 months and see if I have a normal length cycle, try to lose 20 pounds (ha) and then try Clomid.


----------



## readyformore

AnnaLaura said:


> Natsby and Sus, glad to hear good news and progress. :thumbup: Sus, it seems like it's always something for your OH but at least you'll get to try this month. Any word on the cysts or did I miss it?
> 
> Okay, I had my checkup yesterday. It wasn't really good news. Although my blood tests and ultrasounds look great, I'm not ovulating. Apparently I haven't been for some time. Apart from my age, my doctor thinks it may be stress or my weight, but he doesn't really know. I know I need to lose some but I didn't think I was so overweight I would stop ovulating. I have gained weight right around my waist in the last year.
> 
> He's doubling my dose of Primolut, indefinitely. After I've lost 20 pounds, he will give me Clomid for three months, increasing the dose each month. If nothing happens from that (doesn't make me ovulate/don't get pregnant), it's IVF. He personally thinks we should skip the Clomid and go right to IVF, but I asked to try the Clomid first. I am really upset about this. I lose weight only with great difficulty. It might take me six months to lose 20 pounds.
> 
> Or it's just forget the whole thing and go on with my life.

Dang Anna......that's a bummer. :hugs:

Why can't you try clomid while loosing weight, or perhaps find another doctor to prescribe the clomid? :blush: 20 pounds just doesn't sound like it should make or break ttc for woman. 

Are you open to the idea of IVF?


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> Natsby and Sus, glad to hear good news and progress. :thumbup: Sus, it seems like it's always something for your OH but at least you'll get to try this month. Any word on the cysts or did I miss it?
> 
> Okay, I had my checkup yesterday. It wasn't really good news. Although my blood tests and ultrasounds look great, I'm not ovulating. Apparently I haven't been for some time. Apart from my age, my doctor thinks it may be stress or my weight, but he doesn't really know. I know I need to lose some but I didn't think I was so overweight I would stop ovulating. I have gained weight right around my waist in the last year.
> 
> He's doubling my dose of Primolut, indefinitely. After I've lost 20 pounds, he will give me Clomid for three months, increasing the dose each month. If nothing happens from that (doesn't make me ovulate/don't get pregnant), it's IVF. He personally thinks we should skip the Clomid and go right to IVF, but I asked to try the Clomid first. I am really upset about this. I lose weight only with great difficulty. It might take me six months to lose 20 pounds.
> 
> Or it's just forget the whole thing and go on with my life.
> 
> Dang Anna......that's a bummer. :hugs:
> 
> Why can't you try clomid while loosing weight, or perhaps find another doctor to prescribe the clomid? :blush: 20 pounds just doesn't sound like it should make or break ttc for woman.
> 
> Are you open to the idea of IVF?Click to expand...

Thanks, Ready. I need to catch up on you in your journal. :hugs:

The doctor thinks the Clomid will be more effective if I lose this weight. Plus, from what I understand, he wants me to have a couple of normal length cycles first. And in Greece, I don't even need a prescription for Clomid. I'm just afraid to take it by myself. My last gynecologist told me he would "never" prescribe it for me (he also told me I was "fine" even though I hadn't had a period in three months, but anyway). So I guess this is an improvement.

I'm open to the idea of IVF, I guess. My DH is very enthusiastic about it.


----------



## LLbean

AnnaLaura, hate to ask this but...how much do you weigh now? How tall are you? I mean I have seen heavy set women getting pregnant so I wonder


----------



## readyformore

AnnaLaura said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> Natsby and Sus, glad to hear good news and progress. :thumbup: Sus, it seems like it's always something for your OH but at least you'll get to try this month. Any word on the cysts or did I miss it?
> 
> Okay, I had my checkup yesterday. It wasn't really good news. Although my blood tests and ultrasounds look great, I'm not ovulating. Apparently I haven't been for some time. Apart from my age, my doctor thinks it may be stress or my weight, but he doesn't really know. I know I need to lose some but I didn't think I was so overweight I would stop ovulating. I have gained weight right around my waist in the last year.
> 
> He's doubling my dose of Primolut, indefinitely. After I've lost 20 pounds, he will give me Clomid for three months, increasing the dose each month. If nothing happens from that (doesn't make me ovulate/don't get pregnant), it's IVF. He personally thinks we should skip the Clomid and go right to IVF, but I asked to try the Clomid first. I am really upset about this. I lose weight only with great difficulty. It might take me six months to lose 20 pounds.
> 
> Or it's just forget the whole thing and go on with my life.
> 
> Dang Anna......that's a bummer. :hugs:
> 
> Why can't you try clomid while loosing weight, or perhaps find another doctor to prescribe the clomid? :blush: 20 pounds just doesn't sound like it should make or break ttc for woman.
> 
> Are you open to the idea of IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Ready. I need to catch up on you in your journal. :hugs:
> 
> The doctor thinks the Clomid will be more effective if I lose this weight. Plus, from what I understand, he wants me to have a couple of normal length cycles first. And in Greece, I don't even need a prescription for Clomid. I'm just afraid to take it by myself. My last gynecologist told me he would "never" prescribe it for me (he also told me I was "fine" even though I hadn't had a period in three months, but anyway). So I guess this is an improvement.
> 
> I'm open to the idea of IVF, I guess. My DH is very enthusiastic about it.Click to expand...

I think if your doctor is saying that you aren't ovulating due to being 20 pounds overweight, that just doesn't sound right. Weigh can interfere with fertility sure, (fat tissue can store estrogen and impact menstrual cycles that way), I'm not so sure how much difference 20 pounds would make, iykwim. If someone was 100 pounds overweight, I am sure that would have a huge impact on fertility, but 20 just doesn't seem impressive. Although, I am not a doctor by any means, so what do I really know. :blush::haha:

And yeah, if your previous doctor said everything was fine with having no period for 3 months, I wouldn't listen to anything he says. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Laura, I agree with Ready, the doctor who told you that everything was fine when you did not have a period for 3 months is not worth being listened to!:growlmad:

Can you get a second opinion?

AFM, Scan for cysts today! in 4 hours :coffee:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Sus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> AFM, Scan for cysts today! in 4 hours :coffee:

:happydance: I just know they will be gone!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Update as soon as you can!


----------



## peanutpup

Sus :flower:Good luck on your scan


----------



## AnnaLaura

I'm really sorry if I gave anyone the impression that my doctor was making this a make-or-break scenario. He's not. He thinks that even losing 10% of my body weight (see below) might start me ovulating again and would make the Clomid more effective.



LLbean said:


> AnnaLaura, hate to ask this but...how much do you weigh now? How tall are you? I mean I have seen heavy set women getting pregnant so I wonder

I'm really overweight. I'm 5'7' and 185 pounds. I wear an 18 (U.S.) pants and a D cup bra. When I weighed 150 I wore a size 12 pants and a C cup. That's where I'd like to be again. Ideally I'd like to be 135, which I haven't been since I was 12, but I would settle for 150.

So, as I wrote above, losing 10% would be 18.5 pounds, but I've just been saying 20.


----------



## LLbean

AnnaLaura said:


> I'm really sorry if I gave anyone the impression that my doctor was making this a make-or-break scenario. He's not. He thinks that even losing 10% of my body weight (see below) might start me ovulating again and would make the Clomid more effective.
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> AnnaLaura, hate to ask this but...how much do you weigh now? How tall are you? I mean I have seen heavy set women getting pregnant so I wonder
> 
> I'm really overweight. I'm 5'7' and 185 pounds. I wear an 18 (U.S.) pants and a D cup bra. When I weighed 150 I wore a size 12 pants and a C cup. That's where I'd like to be again. Ideally I'd like to be 135, which I haven't been since I was 12, but I would settle for 150.
> 
> So, as I wrote above, losing 10% would be 18.5 pounds, but I've just been saying 20.Click to expand...

well compared to you I'm obese then hehehe...but I do squeeze into a size 12...SQUEEZE

I'm 5'9" at 200lbs and my FS never said anything about my weight...yes lose it for you but don't stress over that being the cause I mean


----------



## Sus09

Thank you Peanutput, Despie, Viking and Laura, and everyone else. Scan went well, but the sonographer has feaked me out. I have updated on my journal.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm always curious about the weight thing, mainly because me and a colleague were talking about this today and realised our last anomaly scan ladies had BMIs of 50, 55 and 59 respectively. In fact we were saying that the majority of our anomaly ladies have BMIs of over 30. So when docs put an emphasis on weight loss in order to get pg I always want to invite them to come and sit in on one of my lists :haha:.


----------

